# The Hive Ain't Dead. She's Still Got Life In Her Yet!



## Angel Tarragon

Rabble, rousers.


----------



## Blackrat

Hooray! You must have Sudden Quicken Spell at hand!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hooray! You must have Sudden Quicken Spell at hand!



Nope Just the Fingers of Fury and its prerequisite, Master Hunt'n'Pecker feats.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, when's someone gonna come around and change the Off-Topic name?  It's been Squamous for a LONG time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

it needs to be metal.


----------



## Dog Moon

Like the name should be "Metal" or the name should be metalline in nature or it should be metal as in like how 4e should be metal?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, when's someone gonna come around and change the Off-Topic name?  It's been Squamous for a LONG time.



Not that long for me. I was without video card for a month and a half before I came back online.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmmm.... Pzone from Pizza Hut. 

Grunting like Tim Allen:
Oh, oh, oh.

Ah, Good pizza.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> it needs to be metal.



It needs to be metal, like I need a steel fleshweave armor. :\


----------



## Blackrat

So, um, before Galeros gets here to do it...

*Eats all the food in new Hive!*

Hah, in your face, I was faster...

*Victory dance*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Like the name should be "Metal" or the name should be metalline in nature or it should be metal as in like how 4e should be metal?




The latter. 



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Pzone from Pizza Hut.
> 
> Grunting like Tim Allen:
> Oh, oh, oh.
> 
> Ah, Good pizza.




Never had a pizza-hut PZone but I have had a pepperoni calzone once before.  For some reason it annoys me that somewhere in where in the worlds there's at least one person who will go to a random Italian Restaurant / pizza parlor and ask for a Pzone without knowing that a PZone is just a trademarked calzone.

Then again... the whole Taco Salad/Tostada issue also bothers me.




			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> It needs to be metal, like I need a steel fleshweave armor. :\



I r Ironman?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Never had a pizza-hut PZone but I have had a pepperoni calzone once before.  For some reason it annoys me that somewhere in where in the worlds there's at least one person who will go to a random Italian Restaurant / pizza parlor and ask for a Pzone without knowing that a PZone is just a trademarked calzone.



I P'zone is like a calzone, but with pizza crust and the pixxa tooppings on the inside.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I r Ironman?



What part of fleshweave don't you understand? IT'S FREAKIN' PAINFUL! They would thread the skin with steel. OW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, um, before Galeros gets here to do it...
> 
> *Eats all the food in new Hive!*
> 
> Hah, in your face, I was faster...
> 
> *Victory dance*



Actually, I'm the one with the p'zone right now. Yes, thats right, I'm actually eating it. They don't deliver this late, but it was in the fridge and I reheated it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm the one with the p'zone right now. Yes, thats right, I'm actually eating it. They don't deliver this late, but it was in the fridge and I reheated it.



Look what's that!

*snatches the rest of Rev's pizza*

Munch, much...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Look what's that!
> 
> *snatches the rest of Rev's pizza*
> 
> Munch, much...



Yeah, right. I'm not that gullible anyway. 

*Still eating my P'zone* :neener:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOO-HOO! Page 2!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah, right. I'm not that gullible anyway.
> 
> *Still eating my P'zone* :neener:



Well what the heck is this I'm munching then?...


Oh...


Nevermind...


Blah, yack...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> What part of fleshweave don't you understand? IT'S FREAKIN' PAINFUL! They would thread the skin with steel. OW!




It's not painful if you use certain combinations of neuro-toxins to kill the pain receptors within your central nervous system.  Problem is, you wont be able to feel anything afterwords...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well what the heck is this I'm munching then?...
> 
> Oh...
> 
> Nevermind...
> 
> Blah, yack...



Dog's milk, Dave?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> It's not painful if you use certain combinations of neuro-toxins to kill the pain receptors within your central nervous system.  Problem is, you wont be able to feel anything afterwords...



Thats entirely the whole point. I was being facetious.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats entirely the whole point. I was being facetious.




And I was being a killjoy


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> And I was being a killjoy



Well, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hivers and hivettes, I want to watch a movie before calling it a night, so I'm signing off. 

Later folks!


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, now I'm seriously considering on getting a Wii! http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Wars:_The_Clone_Wars:_Lightsaber_Duels ! I can has lightsaber!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ha, nice try Blackrat!  All that food you at were really just wax replicas of food I planted in the data seed that became this Hivemind.  I shall now proceed to eat all the REAL food in the Hive.

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ha, nice try Blackrat!  All that food you at were really just wax replicas of food I planted in the data seed that became this Hivemind.  I shall now proceed to eat all the REAL food in the Hive.
> 
> *Eats all the food in the Hive*



Yeah, as you can see from post #18, I already noticed that, after I was munchin away the replica of Rev's pizza...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Dog's milk, Dave?




Hey, stay away from my milk!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, as you can see from post #18, I already noticed that, after I was munchin away the replica of Rev's pizza...




I think you kept that post vague enough so you could say that no matter what Galeros said.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think you kept that post vague enough so you could say that no matter what Galeros said.



Why that's preposterous! I would never do such thing, no. Me? I'm never vague. I always say exactly what I mean.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Why that's preposterous! I would never do such thing, no. Me? I'm never vague. I always say exactly what I mean.



Mojojojo?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Hello Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Galeros.




Hello.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello!


----------



## Aurora

August is quickly approaching.


----------



## Aurora

I think that I need to change my avatar back to the old one. 

It is so nice that the site is running faster again. Now I can have the patience to post more often.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello!




*Feeds the doggy a bagel*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that I need to change my avatar back to the old one.
> 
> It is so nice that the site is running faster again. Now I can have the patience to post more often.




Yup, although I think that the switch to ENWorld 2 might be happening soon.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yup, although I think that the switch to ENWorld 2 might be happening soon.



Yeah, Spoony is planning on taking down ENW to make the conversion. I hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Feeds the doggy a bagel*



Why a bagel? 

I like bagels. Toasted crunchy and slathered in cream cheese.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, Spoony is planning on taking down ENW to make the conversion. I hope it doesn't take long.




I think PC said in one thread that the change would take up to 4 days to complete.


----------



## Aeson

Yay Aurora.
*Does dance*


Did I see someone talking about a horror game in one of the threads? I've been thinking of running one. I've collected a couple of different books and some dark/horror themed adventures. I think it could be fun. Why wouldn't it work? Suggestions on what would make it work?


----------



## Aeson

Has anyone seen Jdvn1?  I noticed a post from him and he hasn't been on in almost 2 months. Did 4e scare him off?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, stay away from my milk!



What, you've never seen Red Dwarf? :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Why that's preposterous! I would never do such thing, no. Me? I'm never vague. I always say exactly what I mean.



I rhink everyone (except me) that posts in the have has put ranks in Vagueness skill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> August is quickly approaching.



 If my dad were still alive, evrything would've been planned by now. God I miss him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that I need to change my avatar back to the old one.
> 
> It is so nice that the site is running faster again. Now I can have the patience to post more often.



I did miss your original avatar. 

Welcome bak to the hive Empress.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I think PC said in one thread that the change would take up to 4 days to complete.



Actually 3½. The fourth day would be the site reboot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I flipped my bed room around... what sucks now is that I'm goiung to have to clean off the mess on my bed so that i could sleep. :<


----------



## megamania

'allo  How goes the Hive tonight?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> August is quickly approaching.





vacation time!  yahhhh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I flipped my bed room around... what sucks now is that I'm goiung to have to clean off the mess on my bed so that i could sleep. :<



Been there, done that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> What, you've never seen Red Dwarf? :\




Nope.  Heard of it, but never seen it.  Don't even really know what it's about.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Heard of it, but never seen it.  Don't even really know what it's about.



A very very weird Scifi-comedy. I've watched an episode now and then, now that a cable channel here shows all these old scifi's.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Heard of it, but never seen it.  Don't even really know what it's about.



You poor unfortunate soul. Here let me educate you...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Red+Dwarf&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Blackrat

Prepare ship for ludicrous speed! Fasten all seatbelts, seal all entrances and exits, close all shops in the mall, cancel the three ring circus, secure all animals in the zoo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Prepare ship for ludicrous speed! Fasten all seatbelts, seal all entrances and exits, close all shops in the mall, cancel the three ring circus, secure all animals in the zoo!



BARF
What the hell was that?

LONE STARR
Spaceball 1.

BARF
They've gone to plaid.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> BARF
> What the hell was that?
> 
> LONE STARR
> Spaceball 1.
> 
> BARF
> They've gone to plaid.



I love that movie; although, some parts of it are hard to watch now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> You poor unfortunate soul. Here let me educate you...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Red+Dwarf&search_type=&aq=f




While parts of it are funny, other parts don't really seem to make any sense.  Must be something I'd need to watch a full episode to be able to truly understand.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> BARF
> What the hell was that?
> 
> LONE STARR
> Spaceball 1.
> 
> BARF
> They've gone to plaid.




My favorite: I'm a Mog, half Man half Dog.  I'm my own best friend.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> While parts of it are funny, other parts don't really seem to make any sense.  Must be something I'd need to watch a full episode to be able to truly understand.



Yes, that is so true; although, when watching Red Dwarf, you shouldn't expect it to always make sense.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I love that movie; although, some parts of it are hard to watch now.




Yeah like most of the scenes where Joan Rivers had lines.


----------



## Knightfall

*Name that movie!*

PRINCESS KARINA: How long have you known about this? 
JASON: First we've heard of it. 
ROSCOE: Couple of days. 
[_Jason and Roscoe look at each other_] 
JASON: Couple of days. 
ROSCOE: First we've heard of it.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah like most of the scenes where Joan Rivers had lines.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I love that movie; although, some parts of it are hard to watch now.



I own it on DVD myself. Everytime I get the gumption to watch it, I can't help but think my time would be better spent doing something else. Meh, I think I just can't get it up for Spaceballs anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Yes, that is so true; although, when watching Red Dwarf, you shouldn't expect it to always make sense.



Which is why it is best with the first episode and go from there.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Which is why it is best with the first episode and go from there.



Exactly. Without those first episodes, you're really just wandering around the universe with a bunch of crazy smegheads.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Name that movie!*
> 
> PRINCESS KARINA: How long have you known about this?
> JASON: First we've heard of it.
> ROSCOE: Couple of days.
> [_Jason and Roscoe look at each other_]
> JASON: Couple of days.
> ROSCOE: First we've heard of it.



The Princess & the Marine?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Name that movie!*
> 
> PRINCESS KARINA: How long have you known about this?
> JASON: First we've heard of it.
> ROSCOE: Couple of days.
> [_Jason and Roscoe look at each other_]
> JASON: Couple of days.
> ROSCOE: First we've heard of it.




It's something that's obscure... (Without using web-foo, name the movie, I can't*.)


*Oh damn, I'm talking like yoda now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:
			
		

> The Princess & the Marine?



D'OH! 

Its The Ice Pirates.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> The Princess & the Marine?



No. I've never even heard of that one.

Thnik pirates, but not "Pirates." And space.


----------



## Blackrat

-Sir, do you think we're being too literal?
-No you fool, we're following orders. We were told to comb the desert so we're combing it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> D'OH!
> 
> Its The Ice Pirates.



And Rev wins the prize!!! He gets to pick the next movie quote.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> While parts of it are funny, other parts don't really seem to make any sense.  Must be something I'd need to watch a full episode to be able to truly understand.



Actually you need to watch at least the first five episodes to ever understand it truly.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -Sir, do you think we're being too literal?
> -No you fool, we're following orders. We were told to comb the desert so we're combing it.



Hmm, I don't know that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -Sir, do you think we're being too literal?
> -No you fool, we're following orders. We were told to comb the desert so we're combing it.



Whenever I watch Voyager, I keep expecting Tim Russ as Tuvok to yell "We ain't found sh*t!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't know that one.



Spaceballs. Comb the desert!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And Rev wins the prize!!! He gets to pick the next movie quote.



Bah. I'm quoting Spaceballs and I'm happy with it.

Thank you for pressing the self destruct button.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Spaceballs. Comb the desert!



Ahh, wow, it as been a long time since I've watched that movie. I don't even remember that.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Bah. I'm quoting Spaceballs and I'm happy with it.
> 
> Thank you for pressing the self destruct button.



Blackrat, no worries. There are no rules in the hive.

Free-for-all.!.!.!


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I'm off to bed. Later.

Having to wait 30 seconds to post is damn annoying sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And Rev wins the prize!!! He gets to pick the next movie quote.



WIZARD
He's running for it.

MAVERICK
Ah, the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat.

WIZARD
Speaking of feet, fuel's down to 4.0.  We're gonna get them wet unless we find a Sonoco station.

MAVERICK
COUGAR, THIS IS MAVERICK.  I'M GETTING HUNGRY, LET'S HEAD FOR THE BARN. ...COUGAR, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## Blackrat

-Just one more dune.
-That's what you said three dunes ago.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> WIZARD
> He's running for it.
> 
> MAVERICK
> Ah, the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat.
> 
> WIZARD
> Speaking of feet, fuel's down to 4.0.  We're gonna get them wet unless we find a Sonoco station.
> 
> MAVERICK
> COUGAR, THIS IS MAVERICK.  I'M GETTING HUNGRY, LET'S HEAD FOR THE BARN. ...COUGAR, WHERE ARE YOU?



Top Gun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -Just one more dune.
> -That's what you said three dunes ago.



LONE STARR
Just one more dune to go.

BARF
Nope. you said that three dunes ago. I got no more left. Oh, waiter, check please. (falls down)

LONE STARR
Must go on. Must go on. Must go on. Who am I kidding. (drops VESPA then falls down)

The DINKS walk on the screen. They are short people with gold-brownish skin.

The DINKS
(sing) Dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink....

The DINKS see LONE STARR, VESPA, BARF, and DOT lying on the ground. They go to their aid.

HEAD DINK
Dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink.

The DINKS split up and start giving water and oil to VESPA, LONE STARR, BARF, and DOT

HEAD DINK (with Barf)
Dink, dink, dink, dink, dink. Dink, dink, dink, dink, dink, dink.

BARF'S TAIL starts wagging.

HEAD DINK (with Barf)
Dink, dink, dink, dink.

BARF
Oh, thanks little guy. (starts lapping the water)

LONE STARR
Thank you.

HEAD DINK (with Barf)
Dink, dink, dink.

LONE STARR
Did I miss something? When did we get to Disneyland?


----------



## Knightfall

♪ ♫ She's lost that loving feeling... ♪ ♫


----------



## Blackrat

Well that can only be from Top Gun but I don't remember when in the movie...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well that can only be from Top Gun but I don't remember when in the movie...



The scene with the MIG.


----------



## Blackrat

The one where they fly inverted?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well that can only be from Top Gun but I don't remember when in the movie...



I think it's right a the beginning. Cougar washes out because the MIG freaks him out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The one where they fly inverted?



Yep.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The one where they fly inverted?



Yep.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, I still can't remember those lines. Gotta go watch the VHS...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn, I still can't remember those lines. Gotta go watch the VHS...



Now?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Now?



Well in five hours. Now I'm at work .


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well in five hours. Now I'm at work .



So, it's not 2:30 a.m. where you are? Heh.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> So, it's not 2:30 a.m. where you are? Heh.



11:30 am


----------



## Knightfall

From an animated TV show.

- Nuhh, oh, hey Nitz! Don't worry, I'm not drunk... I'm just a little drunk... what? Nuhh, hey Nitz! So I went to this party tonight, and they guy at the door said like "you can't come in, you got no pants on your legs!" So I said, "so let me drink your beer!" Buuut, he wanted me to wear pants, and i got too much drink in my drunk, to pants on my put. You know? So I told him I was gonna... tell him something about two things... and how I was gonna put my fist in his ouch-place, so I got my punching face on, which I keep in a jar by the door, who was it for? This guy, punch him in the face good! Yes! So I go to punch him, but I get distracted by this fine-ass hunny hunny, and she gonna give me some of the somethin somethin... yeah yeah! So I drunk on up to her, and I say that it's time her and I hit the boyda-boyda-boyda-boyda-good-good, so then she kicks me in my thing and stuff and I fall over, so I think maybe I need some more whiskey! And it's at the party, so I gotta get pants. So I walk to my frat house, and I say "lemme in!" but that's where the party is, so could I have some pants? I need pants! I'm not drunk, you are! Where are my legs? Ahhhhhh, I'm not Spanish!


----------



## Blackrat

Damn. I'm sure I've seen that but can't remember for the life of mine what it is...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> From an animated TV show.
> 
> <snip>



Undergrads. That was an awesome show.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn. I'm sure I've seen that but can't remember for the life of mine what it is...



It was an animated MTV show.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> Undergrads. That was an awesome show.



One of my favorites.

http://www.myspace.com/nitzwalsh


----------



## Knightfall

ANYWAY, now I REALLY have to go to bed.

Later guys!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> One of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/nitzwalsh



Too bad it only lasted one seasosn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ANYWAY, now I REALLY have to go to bed.
> 
> Later guys!



Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> ANYWAY, now I REALLY have to go to bed.
> 
> Later guys!



Yeah, that's what you think. You can't leave the Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what you think. You can't leave the Hive!



He isn't leaving, he's takeing a breather.


----------



## Blackrat

My brains are going into my feet!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> My brains are going into my feet!


----------



## Blackrat

Maybe I should slip into some actually obscure movie to reference....


----------



## Blackrat

Said by a martian lord:
"We reject all violence... except in self-defence."

If someone can catch that one from memory I say WOW! It's not movie though, but a series.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Said by a martian lord:
> "We reject all violence... except in self-defence."
> 
> If someone can catch that one from memory I say WOW! It's not movie though, but a series.



Now thats Dr. Who classic style. Episode name is The Curse of Peladon.


----------



## Blackrat

You couldn't have remembered that! I'm sure of it. But yeah. And that's the reason my brains are in my feet now. I started watching that episode and got hooked on old Dr. Who . Result: I had 2 1/2 hours of sleep last night...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You couldn't have remembered that! I'm sure of it. But yeah. And that's the reason my brains are in my feet now. I started watching that episode and got hooked on old Dr. Who . Result: I had 2 1/2 hours of sleep last night...



Actually I did remember it. It's my favorite classic Dr. Who episode.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn that's weird  It was a good one. BTW Rev, I posted something little to our game-ooc thread .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn that's weird  It was a good one. BTW Rev, I posted something little to our game-ooc thread .



Cool! and replied.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> LONE STARR
> Did I miss something? When did we get to Disneyland?



About 3 p.m. on Friday.  Why?  What did you guys do with your weekends?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> About 3 p.m. on Friday.  Why?  What did you guys do with your weekends?



Slept. Before I knew it it was Monday again.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Slept. Before I knew it it was Monday again.



Well, if you slept that much, you probably needed it.  It's good to rest.  I got not so much sleep this weekend, too much driving, and now I must work again.


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. I just got my new PHB. Hooray! Though I'm still not sure I feel D&D off this. Well, with that and KotS, I should be able to test-run 4e well enough to decide.


----------



## megamania

Not D&D....?     How so?


----------



## Blackrat

I don't know. The vibes are wrong... I miss the spell lists


----------



## Blackrat

I miss a wizard who has to memorize his spells...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well that can only be from Top Gun but I don't remember when in the movie...




The ONLY reason I knew that quote was from Top Gun is cause I remembered their call signs and not because I actually knew the quote.  The names sometimes gives WAY more than the actual quote itself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, 4e is like dnd, but it's also not like dnd.  It'll just take some playing to get used to it.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The ONLY reason I knew that quote was from Top Gun is cause I remembered their call signs and not because I actually knew the quote.  The names sometimes gives WAY more than the actual quote itself.



Yeah, that's how I recognised it also .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's how I recognised it also .



Next time I leave out the names....


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Next time I leave out the names....




Hehe.  But then NO ONE would get it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, where's the rest of the night crew?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hibernating.


----------



## Dog Moon

Stop hibernating!  It's SUMMER.  NOTHING hibernates in the summer!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Stop hibernating!  It's SUMMER.  NOTHING hibernates in the summer!




Not unless you live south of the equator ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Not unless you live south of the equator ...




Hey!  Stop with your silly logic in the Hivemind threads!


----------



## Blackrat

Well, it seems turning the wizard back to a bit more vancian isn't too hard to houserule. And my gripe about no domains was a bit soothed when I realized they are feats now. Kinda . Yeah, I spent most of last night reading through the PHB and figuring out what I need to house-rule, and what I actually like. I'm getting more pleased with this.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Stop with your silly logic in the Hivemind threads!



Ay. This is the Hive. We don't want no Logic here. Unless it's lemon-flavored with lots of whipped cream


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ay. This is the Hive. We don't want no Logic here. Unless it's lemon-flavored with lots of whipped cream



Hey, I'm no lemon-maid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, it seems turning the wizard back to a bit more vancian isn't too hard to houserule. And my gripe about no domains was a bit soothed when I realized they are feats now. Kinda . Yeah, I spent most of last night reading through the PHB and figuring out what I need to house-rule, and what I actually like. I'm getting more pleased with this.



I sure as hell hope you're not planning on selling of your 3E stock. I'd like to continue to evolve Launa. 

That plus this is one hiver thats skipping 4E.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> hibernating.



Hiver Nation. The TV show that explores the life of hivers on EnWorld.

I wonder who is going to be the guest of honor next week.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I sure as hell hope you're not planning on selling of your 3E stock.



Oh hell no! I never sell my books! I still have all the 2e books I bought, and I haven't had a chance to play that in over 6 years. So even if I would change to 4e, I'll keep all the books for memories sake. And don't worry, our game won't be changing .


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Stop hibernating!  It's SUMMER.  NOTHING hibernates in the summer!




I do.  I have been sleeping all afternoon and night for the past couple of weeks.  I am awake during the mornings and evenings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I do.  I have been sleeping all afternoon and night for the past couple of weeks.  I am awake during the mornings and evenings.



Don't you have a job to do? Don't you have someone to kill?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:
			
		

> Don't you have a job to do? Don't you have someone to kill?




No and No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> No and No.



Sheesh, you're no fun. :\

It a quote from Demolition Man.


----------



## Horacio

Good evening, Hive ! 

How are you doing today ?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sheesh, you're no fun. :\
> 
> It a quote from Demolition Man.



Look at it this way. Galerous actually added something to the conversation instead of a random out of the blue comment.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good evening, Hive !
> 
> How are you doing today ?



Howdy. 

I'm doing ok. How are you?

Nice avatar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sheesh, you're no fun. :\
> 
> It a quote from Demolition Man.




If I'm thinking of the right movie, my favorite line from that was "We're police officers.  We're not trained for violence."  Or something like that.


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:
			
		

> Howdy.
> 
> I'm doing ok. How are you?
> 
> Nice avatar.




Thanks ! I did it to mimic the background of the Community Supporter badge at the EN World 2 test forum






Besides that, everything o.k. by here...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If I'm thinking of the right movie, my favorite line from that was "We're police officers.  We're not trained for violence."  Or something like that.



Yeah, I'd have recogniced that one too. My fave also


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If I'm thinking of the right movie, my favorite line from that was "We're police officers.  We're not trained for violence."  Or something like that.



Its is the right movie, but you got your quote messed it. It's "We're peace officers.  We're not trained for violence."


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If I'm thinking of the right movie, my favorite line from that was "We're police officers.  We're not trained for violence."  Or something like that.




Yes, I think it was that one. I love that movie!

How could you not to love a movie where Taco Bell has won the fast-food wars?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Yes, I think it was that one. I love that movie!
> 
> How could you not to love a movie where Taco Bell has won the fast-food wars?



Yeah, the only problem is that they were serving only health food. :\


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Thanks ! I did it to mimic the background of the Community Supporter badge at the EN World 2 test forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, everything o.k. by here...



There's a test forum? Why do I always miss all the news. I suppose there is a new edition of D&D also.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Yes, I think it was that one. I love that movie!
> 
> How could you not to love a movie where Taco Bell has won the fast-food wars?



I would have been happier with Wendy's but Taco Bell would do. Nothing better than a Wendy's burger and a Frosty.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's a test forum? Why do I always miss all the news. I suppose there is a new edition of D&D also.



The test site has been up since late last year . It truly seems you don't go outside the Hive much .


----------



## Horacio

In fact, it was Taco Bell only in US version. International version used Pizza Hut, the movie was altered in post-production and all logos and references were changed. 

So when I watch it in Spain, it was Pizza Hut who won fast-food wars (and it waqs o.k., as there is no Taco Bell in Spain). It was only when I watched US version that I learnt about Taco Bell, and then a bit of Googling confirmed it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The test site has been up since late last year . It truly seems you don't go outside the Hive much .



I do read other forums. There are so many and some that don't interest me. My time is limited so I focus on what interests me. I don't read the meta forum unless I need to.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> In fact, it was Taco Bell only in US version. International version used Pizza Hut, the movie was altered in post-production and all logos and references were changed.
> 
> So when I watch it in Spain, it was Pizza Hut who won fast-food wars (and it waqs o.k., as there is no Taco Bell in Spain). It was only when I watched US version that I learnt about Taco Bell, and then a bit of Googling confirmed it.



That's cool. I can understand using a more well known name in other countries. Why not use Pizza Hut in the US? Taco Bell would be funnier? They paid for it?


----------



## Horacio

They paid, of course


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's cool. I can understand using a more well known name in other countries. Why not use Pizza Hut in the US? Taco Bell would be funnier? They paid for it?




Well at least it wasn't Micky D's, although Personally I wish it were  FarmerBoys which was featured as the "food wars winner" since the world needs to experience the creepiness of their old folksy-looking farmer spokes-guy and his giant photoshoped  hamburger.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Well at least it wasn't Micky D's, although Personally I wish it were  FarmerBoys which was featured as the "food wars winner" since the world needs to experience the creepiness of their old folksy-looking farmer spokes-guy and his giant photoshoped  hamburger.



It would have been messed up if it was Mooby's.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Well at least it wasn't Micky D's, although Personally I wish it were  FarmerBoys which was featured as the "food wars winner" since the world needs to experience the creepiness of their old folksy-looking farmer spokes-guy and his giant photoshoped  hamburger.



Looks like some tasty food.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its is the right movie, but you got your quote messed it. It's "We're peace officers.  We're not trained for violence."




Hey, considering how long it's been since I've seen the movie, if I truly was only that one word off, you should be as impressed as I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I love that movie; although, some parts of it are hard to watch now.




I love that movie too. It'd be nice if Brooks would get off his ass and get the second one done!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whenever I watch Voyager, I keep expecting Tim Russ as Tuvok to yell "We ain't found sh*t!"


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I love that movie too. It'd be nice if Brooks would get off his ass and get the second one done!



I think they're planning an animated series instead. I heard mention of an Spaceballs animated series.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I love that movie too. It'd be nice if Brooks would get off his ass and get the second one done!




Was he working on one?


----------



## Aeson

I found a Wikipedia entry about the animated show. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaceballs:_The_Animated_Series


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I don't know. The vibes are wrong... I miss the spell lists




And the easier to comprehend healing capabilities of clerics. Although I think the turn undead thing seems easier.... Gotta be better than having to resort to the chart everytime it came up.... :/

So now either clerics or wizards can cast any of those rituals? None are specific to one class?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Stop hibernating!  It's SUMMER.  NOTHING hibernates in the summer!




Just take midafternoon siestas due to the summer heat in the south....


----------



## Aeson

I have something positive to say about 4e. I like the pretty pictures.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have something positive to say about 4e. I like the pretty pictures.




Some are ok but some are reminincent of 3e art.

I don't like the psycho cleric in 4e. The 3e one, although a bit dopey in some pics, was better. 

At least no Mialee....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some are ok but some are reminincent of 3e art.
> 
> I don't like the psycho cleric in 4e. The 3e one, although a bit dopey in some pics, was better.
> 
> At least no Mialee....



Well they all can't be winners but I do like many of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well they all can't be winners but I do like many of them.




Especially the female ones?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially the female ones?



Always.


----------



## Aeson

The site is going down at midnight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I guess we'll all meet up again next week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BYE! See you all Monday!


----------



## Aeson

We still have 2 1/2 hours. Don't run off yet. I do wish all the regulars could stop by.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:
			
		

> We still have 2 1/2 hours. Don't run off yet. I do wish all the regulars could stop by.



Hello. I'm more of a lurker, but I had to stop by and say "yo."


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:
			
		

> I found a Wikipedia entry about the animated show. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaceballs:_The_Animated_Series



Okay! That's just freaky!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> I sure as hell hope you're not planning on selling of your 3E stock. I'd like to continue to evolve Launa.
> 
> That plus this is one hiver thats skipping 4E.



I must agree with Rev. I'm skipping 4e. However, I'm digging True20!!!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hello. I'm more of a lurker, but I had to stop by and say "yo."



There are a lot of lurkers that don't even do that.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I must agree with Rev. I'm skipping 4e. However, I'm digging Pathfinder!!!



Fixed for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fixed for me.



Actually, I dig Pathfinder too. The people at Paizo are the best! And I cn't wait for the Pathfinder version of Tome of Horrors. Wheee!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Actually, I dig Pathfinder too. The people at Paizo are the best! And I cn't wait for the Pathfinder version of Tome of Horrors. Wheee!



One of these days I'll have to check that one out. I keep hearing it mentioned.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll have to check that one out. I keep hearing it mentioned.



Well, Clark has announced he's going to do it; however, there isn't a set date for when it's going to be available. Hopefully it will come out shortly after the Beta release of the RPG. But if I have to wait until 2009 for it, then so be it.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Well, Clark has announced he's going to do it; however, there isn't a set date for when it's going to be available. Hopefully it will come out shortly after the Beta release of the RPG. But if I have to wait until 2009 for it, then so be it.



It would be smart to wait until the final release. Things could change by then.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm outta here for now. See you all when EN World 2 is done.


----------



## Aeson

Have a good one.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have a good one.



Thanks. Later.


----------



## Mycanid

Not bad ... not bad indeed. Welcome to the EW2 Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

G'day!


----------



## Dog Moon

Weird.  Every time I post, it says I have already posted this exact post within the last 5 minutes and will be redirected to that thread.

"This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sniff  I'll miss the Summer Camp Hive...


----------



## Mycanid

Nice on the multiquote feature in here....

Come in handy in catching up on the hive methinks!


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> Sniff  I'll miss the Summer Camp Hive...




Always welcome to visit us in there again of course.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Always welcome to visit us in there again of course.




Definitely...  I had to register several months ago to read the news page...  and now that I know there's a lot of fun toys there, I can't not return.


----------



## Dog Moon

*blink, blink*

Woah!  The Shroom is back!


----------



## Dog Moon

Cool, they fixed that error I kept having.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Sniff  I'll miss the Summer Camp Hive...




I won't.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sniff  I'll miss the Summer Camp Hive...





Hrm?  What's this?  Must be missing something...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I won't.




Of course you won't, I'm pretty sure it sucked for all the mods with having to run around and moderate all the CM raids on the "camp playground."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm?  What's this?  Must be missing something...




Circvs Maximvs has a "ENWorld Summer Camp" board up.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Circvs Maximvs has a "ENWorld Summer Camp" board up.




Ah.  I never go over there; guess that's why I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Of course you won't, I'm pretty sure it sucked for all the mods with having to run around and moderate all the CM raids on the "camp playground."




I wouldn't know about that. CM just left a bad taste in my mouth when I used to hang out there. I'm glad they gave everyone a place to hang out. I hope the regulars were behaving.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Ah.  I never go over there; guess that's why I don't know what you're talking about.




Didn't miss anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm liking some of the site's new features, unfortunately searching a public person's profile for the date/time of their last activity is going to take a while to get used to.


----------



## Horacio

I miss the Summer Camp too...

Hey, Blackrat, Lord Tirian, Tallarn, are you going to use here the avatars I made for you over there ? 

Morning, Hive !


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> Morning, Hive !




Good morning!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> I miss the Summer Camp too...
> 
> Hey, Blackrat, Lord Tirian, Tallarn, are you going to use here the avatars I made for you over there ?
> 
> Morning, Hive !




Can you make me a cool avatar?


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> I miss the Summer Camp too...
> 
> Hey, Blackrat, Lord Tirian, Tallarn, are you going to use here the avatars I made for you over there ?
> 
> Morning, Hive !




I most certainly am! Would you mind doing a little color change? I'd like his robe/tunic/whatever to be dark wine red . Pretty please?

On another matter: Back to obscure tv-quotes:

"Say NO more! Eh, nudge, nudge..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> "Say NO more! Eh, nudge, nudge..."




Monte Python


----------



## Blackrat

You won a cookie...
I miss that feature from the summer camp...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ok here's my qoute.. 

"If your friends would have been a little more thorough,they would have seen right through my false I.D.Then all the red  flags would have gone off.. .Quantico,N.S.A,Vicp,all the rest.  Theres no way I could have infiltrated the Hive."


----------



## Blackrat

No cookie for the rat ...


----------



## Blackrat

I love the new globes on the boards. Those that mark wether a thread has new posts, and hot threads. The golden ones are fabulous...


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's alright.. the qoute was from a random scene from the middle of a video game based movie (I watched all of 10 minutes of it before flipping the channel).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Horacio said:


> I miss the Summer Camp too...
> 
> Hey, Blackrat, Lord Tirian, Tallarn, are you going to use here the avatars I made for you over there ?
> 
> Morning, Hive !



I fully intend to do so! I'll upload it later!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Wearing a kilt . Nothing beats the feeling...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:


> I most certainly am! Would you mind doing a little color change? I'd like his robe/tunic/whatever to be dark wine red . Pretty please?
> 
> On another matter: Back to obscure tv-quotes:
> 
> "Say NO more! Eh, nudge, nudge..."




How about this one ?


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> Can you make me a cool avatar?




I need more info 

What kind of avatar would you want ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> I need more info
> 
> What kind of avatar would you want ?




How about a guy in a tophat and a long coat with a open book in his hands.


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> How about a guy in a tophat and a long coat with a open book in his hands.




More or less like this one ?


----------



## hafrogman

I wonder. . .
I wonder if ENWorld 2.0 still has the thread size limit.
I wonder if we could get them to merge all the Hive threads. . .

That would be awesome.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I wonder. . .
> I wonder if ENWorld 2.0 still has the thread size limit.
> I wonder if we could get them to merge all the Hive threads. . .
> 
> That would be awesome.




Haha.  I actually had that same thought earlier when I first saw EN2 was up and running and I found the previous Hive thread which linked me to this one cause for some reason, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Horacio

ALL Hivethreads? Since the first ones? Since "we are all Piratecat"? Since with I flirted with a dangerous dragon girl ? All those memories? Do you know how many hundreds of pages that would be?

But it would be great, for sure!


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> ALL Hivethreads? Since the first ones? Since "we are all Piratecat"? Since with I flirted with a dangerous dragon girl ? All those memories? Do you know how many hundreds of pages that would be?
> 
> But it would be great, for sure!




So we WOULD finally beat Crothian in postcount, eh?  

I would probably say just from the 36k postage one plus the last couple, but that's probably because that's the first thread I've known about and posted in....


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:


> ALL Hivethreads? Since the first ones? Since "we are all Piratecat"? Since with I flirted with a dangerous dragon girl ? All those memories? Do you know how many hundreds of pages that would be?
> 
> But it would be great, for sure!



Well, I think that the first one is lost in the sands of time.  Presumably it started back with Eric Noah's 3E News Site, long before ENWorld 1.0.

I guess I just meant all those on this board.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70583
and onwards.

I'm kind of sad I missed the original Hivemind.  I didn't get in until Mycanid and Frukathka lured me into the One Thread.  I kind of miss Fru, I wonder what ever happened to him.  Hopefully he's okay, wherever he is.


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't know any of those people in that thread, Froggie.  Must be REALLY old!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I must agree with Rev. I'm skipping 4e. However, I'm digging True20!!!



I have decided that at some point I am going to buy the 4E core rulebooks and the two Forgotten Realms books. Maybe I can get them gifted to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know any of those people in that thread, Froggie.  Must be REALLY old!



Yeah, it really is a strange feeling to see a Hive thread completely peopled with people you don't know.

...

Wait. . . who are you guys again?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Wait. . . who are you guys again?




Maybe they are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe they are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse...




I'm War!

See my title?  Beware the Dogs of War?  Well, they my dogs!  Bwahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe they are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse...



Representing the Trumpeteer....


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe they are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse...




Are you back or just a drive by?


----------



## The_Warlock

Always the drive by, it's faster, and involves more bullets....


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know any of those people in that thread, Froggie.  Must be REALLY old!




A lot of them went to Randomling's House and took the hive with them. They claim it's the one true hivemind thread. A few pop in here from time to time to tell us we're not the true hivers. Some actually come by to chat a bit. The hivemind started here and continues with a new guard.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Always the drive by, it's faster, and involves more bullets....




Drive by a little slower and hang out a bit.


----------



## Aeson

The new profile page is different.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> More or less like this one ?




Yeah, but could you change the hair + eyes to black and the tie + hatband + cane head to red?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> A lot of them went to Randomling's House and took the hive with them. They claim it's the one true hivemind thread.



That must be a little bit difficult to claim these days with the death of the House.

It looks like some of them migrated here, but they have no Hive.  We are the one true Hivemind.  Till all are one!


----------



## Wereserpent

Haha, I am back with candy!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Haha, I am back with candy!




How's the strip club treating her?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> That must be a little bit difficult to claim these days with the death of the House.
> 
> It looks like some of them migrated here, but they have no Hive.  We are the one true Hivemind.  Till all are one!




That's my point. 

The folks of Randomling's scattered to many boards. Most to CM, Kaytastrophe, and here.

And don't get me wrong. I have nothing against any of them. I was welcomed openly and had a good time while I was a member of the Randomling board.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> A lot of them went to Randomling's House and took the hive with them. They claim it's the one true hivemind thread. A few pop in here from time to time to tell us we're not the true hivers. Some actually come by to chat a bit. The hivemind started here and continues with a new guard.



There is only the EnWorld hivemind. 

I used to chat with *a lot* of the old hiveminders, but I guess I'm the only old school hiveminder thats stayed true to EnWorld.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> How's the strip club treating her?




If only I could rep you here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> How's the strip club treating her?



I don't know about Candy, but Pomona is lookin' as great as ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good to see you around Aeson. How is work treatin' you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> That must be a little bit difficult to claim these days with the death of the House.
> 
> It looks like some of them migrated here, but they have no Hive.  We are the one true Hivemind.  Till all are one!




Hmm. Well I for one am still waiting for the Hiveocracy to come into fruition.


----------



## Wereserpent

The new color scheme is a bit of an eye sore for me.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Good to see you around Aeson. How is work treatin' you?




I've been around. More than Warlock or Aurora anyway. Work has been better. I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> The new color scheme is a bit of an eye sore for me.




Yeah, they so need to change the border size to 0, or at least change the color to gray.  I wonder if they have any styles loaded yet


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> The new color scheme is a bit of an eye sore for me.



Actually, I'm liking it quite a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I've been around. More than Warlock or Aurora anyway. Work has been better. I'll leave it at that for now.




Glad that you're okay. Anything new in the romance department?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Hmm. Well I for one am still waiting for the Hiveocracy to come into fruition.




Does that happen before or after the Hive-ocalypse


----------



## hafrogman

The border doesn't bother me.  Some of the more lemony yellow text looks off to me though.  I'm sure styles will return eventually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Does that happen before or after the Hive-ocalypse




Neither. *ARE YOU MAD?* If a hive-ocalypse actuially happened, no-one would ever post in the hive again. How would we keep tabs on each other?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Glad that you're okay. Anything new in the romance department?




I didn't say I was okay. Nothing new so far.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> The border doesn't bother me.  Some of the more lemony yellow text looks off to me though.  I'm sure styles will return eventually.




HAFROG!  Haven't seen you around in a while lately.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I didn't say I was okay. Nothing new so far.




You're okay enough to be be posting in the hive. Thats one better than I was when I was laid up in the hospital.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Neither. *ARE YOU MAD?* If a hive-ocalypse actuially happened, no-one would ever post in the hive again. How would we keep tabs on each other?




Good point.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Neither. *ARE YOU MAD?* If a hive-ocalypse actuially happened, no-one would ever post in the hive again. How would we keep tabs on each other?




I don't know, email, IM or phone calls?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> You're okay enough to be be posting in the hive. Thats one better than I was when I was laid up in the hospital.




That's true. There is always a bright side to everything.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Does that happen before or after the Hive-ocalypse



I think it goes like this:

The Darkness:  In a time before time, terror strode the land, and it's name was 2nd Edition.  Many fell to its cruelty, and there was much gnashing of teeth and whaling (which Greenpeace objected to, so people started wailing instead).

The Coming of the Light:  And lo, into those times did stride a Wizard from the Coast, and in his arms he bore three books marked with the sacred symbol '3'.  And the people saw that it was good.  One man stepped forward from the flood of players, a prophet.  And his name was Noah.

The Beginning:  Many gathered at the feet of Noah to learn what wisdom he had gleaned from the Wizard.  Among these, there were those who felt that division was weakening the people, and that all should be as one.  And thus was the Hivemind born.

The Now:  Many join the mind, some fall into darkness as others are risen into its benevolent glory.  Still, all are touched by its presence.  Those who once were, will be again.  And eventually all shall be a part of our glorious hole.  Er. . . whole.

What is to Be (The Hiveocracy):  The day shall come when all have seen the light of the Hive.  All players of all games across the land shall join together and know peace.  The grognards and the whippersnappers.  The goths and the nerds.  Those who play with cards, and those who play with dice.  All shall be as one.  And know the game.

A millenium of peace will reign over the land as all are gathered and game together.

The Hiveocalypse:  However, all things must fall once more to darkness.  It is the way of the universe.  And into these times will come a voice that will cry out for a new Hive.  A second edition.  And lo, some shall follow the voice, eager for change.  And others shall stand firm and decry the voice for its love of video games and anime.  A schism will occur, and the gamers of the world will scatter as all falls to the darkness of the second edition, and the cycle begins anew.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I didn't say I was okay. Nothing new so far.



You should be okay.  It worked for me.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> HAFROG!  Haven't seen you around in a while lately.



I've been around.  We just keep passing each other by as we post our separate ways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> The Hiveocalypse:  However, all things must fall once more to darkness.  It is the way of the universe.  And into these times will come a voice that will cry out for a new Hive.  A second edition.  And lo, some shall follow the voice, eager for change.  And others shall stand firm and decry the voice for its love of video games and anime.  A schism will occur, and the gamers of the world will scatter as all falls to the darkness of the second edition, and the cycle begins anew.



But an immortal from the first hive shall rise. And he will travel across the world decrying the evils of the new hive. If he has to he will take the heads of those stubborn enough that cannot see the truth. He is...The Hivelander.


----------



## Aeson

I'll give this multi-quote a go.


hafrogman said:


> I think it goes like this:
> 
> The Darkness:  In a time before time, terror strode the land, and it's name was 2nd Edition.  Many fell to its cruelty, and there was much gnashing of teeth and whaling (which Greenpeace objected to, so people started wailing instead).
> 
> The Coming of the Light:  And lo, into those times did stride a Wizard from the Coast, and in his arms he bore three books marked with the sacred symbol '3'.  And the people saw that it was good.  One man stepped forward from the flood of players, a prophet.  And his name was Noah.
> 
> The Beginning:  Many gathered at the feet of Noah to learn what wisdom he had gleaned from the Wizard.  Among these, there were those who felt that division was weakening the people, and that all should be as one.  And thus was the Hivemind born.
> 
> The Now:  Many join the mind, some fall into darkness as others are risen into its benevolent glory.  Still, all are touched by its presence.  Those who once were, will be again.  And eventually all shall be a part of our glorious hole.  Er. . . whole.
> 
> What is to Be (The Hiveocracy):  The day shall come when all have seen the light of the Hive.  All players of all games across the land shall join together and know peace.  The grognards and the whippersnappers.  The goths and the nerds.  Those who play with cards, and those who play with dice.  All shall be as one.  And know the game.
> 
> A millenium of peace will reign over the land as all are gathered and game together.
> 
> The Hiveocalypse:  However, all things must fall once more to darkness.  It is the way of the universe.  And into these times will come a voice that will cry out for a new Hive.  A second edition.  And lo, some shall follow the voice, eager for change.  And others shall stand firm and decry the voice for its love of video games and anime.  A schism will occur, and the gamers of the world will scatter as all falls to the darkness of the second edition, and the cycle begins anew.



I like what you have to say and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.



hafrogman said:


> You should be okay.  It worked for me.



Thanks but I think right now I'm better on my own.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> But an immortal from the first hive shall rise. And he will travel across the world decrying the evils of the new hive. If he has to he will take the heads of those stubborn enough that cannot see the truth. He is...The Hivelander.




Skade?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Codex Hiveous said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it goes like this:
> 
> The Darkness:  In a time before time, terror strode the land, and it's name was 2nd Edition.  Many fell to its cruelty, and there was much gnashing of teeth and whaling (which Greenpeace objected to, so people started wailing instead).
> 
> The Coming of the Light:  And lo, into those times did stride a Wizard from the Coast, and in his arms he bore three books marked with the sacred symbol '3'.  And the people saw that it was good.  One man stepped forward from the flood of players, a prophet.  And his name was Noah.
> 
> The Beginning:  Many gathered at the feet of Noah to learn what wisdom he had gleaned from the Wizard.  Among these, there were those who felt that division was weakening the people, and that all should be as one.  And thus was the Hivemind born.
> 
> The Now:  Many join the mind, some fall into darkness as others are risen into its benevolent glory.  Still, all are touched by its presence.  Those who once were, will be again.  And eventually all shall be a part of our glorious hole.  Er. . . whole.
> 
> What is to Be (The Hiveocracy):  The day shall come when all have seen the light of the Hive.  All players of all games across the land shall join together and know peace.  The grognards and the whippersnappers.  The goths and the nerds.  Those who play with cards, and those who play with dice.  All shall be as one.  And know the game.
> 
> A millenium of peace will reign over the land as all are gathered and game together.
> 
> The Hiveocalypse:  However, all things must fall once more to darkness.  It is the way of the universe.  And into these times will come a voice that will cry out for a new Hive.  A second edition.  And lo, some shall follow the voice, eager for change.  And others shall stand firm and decry the voice for its love of video games and anime.  A schism will occur, and the gamers of the world will scatter as all falls to the darkness of the second edition, and the cycle begins anew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> But an immortal from the first hive shall rise. And he will travel across the world decrying the evils of the new hive. If he has to he will take the heads of those stubborn enough that cannot see the truth. He is...The Hivelander.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I think that's what's written in that Codex Hiveous which Blackrat was giving everyone


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Skade?




His name shall be....Robert.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I like what you have to say and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.



Yeah, I had a lot of fun with that.  I'm tempted to start the Book of the Hive in the Wiki or my blog or something.  Since we have all these new features.







Aeson said:


> Thanks but I think right now I'm better on my own.



Okies.  Good luck.  May the Hive be with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So recently I watched Serenity....damned good movie. I'm inclided to buy Firefly on Blu-Ray now.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> His name shall be....Robert.



Rober the Bruce?

Bruce!  The Australian Hivelander.  

Hmm, I guess that's a different way of acheiving the same goal.


Everyone + Peace and Unity = All Are One.
Everyone + Lots of Head Slicing = One.  Thus, all have become one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Rober the Bruce?
> 
> Bruce!  The Australian Hivelander.
> 
> Hmm, I guess that's a different way of acheiving the same goal.
> 
> 
> Everyone + Peace and Unity = All Are One.
> Everyone + Lots of Head Slicing = One.  Thus, all have become one.




Funny story......my middle name is Robert.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think that's what's written in that Codex Hiveous which Blackrat was giving everyone



Blackrat beat me to it?

Why that. . . that. . . 

...

That dirty rat.  *grr*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I had a lot of fun with that.  I'm tempted to start the Book of the Hive in the Wiki or my blog or something.  Since we have all these new features.



Neat idea.


hafrogman said:


> Okies.  Good luck.  May the Hive be with you.



It's not that bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Funny story......my middle name is Robert.



Mine is Roger.

I like how the new quote interface includes a link to the post being quoted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> That dirty rat.  *grr*




James Cagney?


----------



## Relique du Madde

He was doing it at the ENW summercamp Hive... so it might not technically count.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> So recently I watched Serenity....damned good movie. I'm inclided to buy Firefly on Blu-Ray now.



You've just watched it? It is a good movie. 

I'm hoping for the DVD set for my birthday.


Reveille said:


> Funny story......my middle name is Robert.




We didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I like how the new quote interface includes a link to the post being quoted.




Ditto. It helps you get both feet wet without having to wade through a multitude of posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How is Firefly?  I've been wanting to see the series ever since I watched Firefly but neverr had the chance to..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> How is Firefly?  I've been wanting to see the series ever since I watched Firefly but neverr had the chance to..




I wouldn't know, I've only seen the movie.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> It's not that bad.



I didn't mean to imply it was.  I really want the Hive to be with you.  I kind of have this image in my head of you out on a date, but instead of a devil and an angel on your shoulders, you've got a mushroom, a trumpet, a frog, a stick figure, and whatever the hell Relique is, etc. etc.


----------



## Aeson

I enjoyed the series. I hated to see it go. I guess we should look at it this way. At least it didn't have time to jump the shark or nuke the fridge.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm hoping for the DVD set for my birthday.



*blush*  When is that, again?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> nuke the fridge.



ha!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was.  I really want the Hive to be with you.  I kind of have this image in my head of you out on a date, but instead of a devil and an angel on your shoulders, you've got a mushroom, a trumpet, a frog, a stick figure, and whatever the hell Relique is, etc. etc.




I don't think there will be any dates any time soon. 

I'm not sure I'd want any of you there. You'd all try to show me up and be funnier than me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> ....and whatever the hell Relique is, etc. etc.




I'd say a top hat.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> *blush*  When is that, again?




2 weeks away.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> ha!




I first heard it on urban dictionary and then went to the source at imdb.com. I'm not sure I agree with it but that was the scene I disliked the most.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You'd all try to show me up and be funnier than me.



It wouldn't be intentional.  We're just a bunch of incredibly attractive and witty people with charisma coming out our yin yangs.

*deadpan*


----------



## Mycanid

Hah! I simply MUST post in here.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I first heard it on urban dictionary and then went to the source at imdb.com. I'm not sure I agree with it but that was the scene I disliked the most.



Yeah, I felt the movie recovered very nicely after that point.  But the scene itself was way beyond what I was willing to accept from the movie.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:


> Hah! I simply MUST post in here.



Whee!

How was . . . Alaska, I heard?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Hah! I simply MUST post in here.




Good to have you around Shroom person.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It wouldn't be intentional.  We're just a bunch of incredibly attractive and witty people with charisma coming out our yin yangs.
> 
> *deadpan*



I said try. I didn't say succeed. 


Mycanid said:


> Hah! I simply MUST post in here.




Yes you must. It's the fashionable thing to do.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I felt the movie recovered very nicely after that point.  But the scene itself was way beyond what I was willing to accept from the movie.




Agreed


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I said try. I didn't say succeed.



oh. snap.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> oh. snap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


>




 Thats one hell of a hug.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Thats one hell of a hug.




I squish your head. Squish. Squish.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was.  I really want the Hive to be with you.  I kind of have this image in my head of you out on a date, but instead of a devil and an angel on your shoulders, you've got a mushroom, a trumpet, a frog, a stick figure, and whatever the hell Relique is, etc. etc.






Reveille said:


> I'd say a top hat.




The question is what would we each individually be trying to influence someone to do?



Aeson said:


> I don't think there will be any dates any time soon.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want any of you there. You'd all try to show me up and be funnier than me.




I'm often accused of not being sociable enough by my GF since I have a tendency to become a churchmouse when I'm around people I don't really know.




Aeson said:


> I squish your head. Squish. Squish.




That's what she said...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:


> Whee!
> 
> How was . . . Alaska, I heard?




Lovely and quiet. 



Reveille said:


> Good to have you around Shroom person.




Thank ya!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm often accused of not being sociable enough by my GF since I have a tendency to become a churchmouse when I'm around people I don't really know.



I think a lot of geeks have that problem.



Relique du Madde said:


> That's what she said...




Your GF said that to Rev?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Your GF said that to Rev?




I've never even given Relique my phone number, so no, she didn't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> The question is what would we each individually be trying to influence someone to do?




How to properly behave on a date methinks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Your GF said that to Rev?




I hope not...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> How to properly behave on a date methinks.




Hahahahahahahaha  good one.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> How to properly behave on a date methinks.



Exactly.

Mushroom:  Now remember, a woman likes a man at peace with himself.  Relax.
Trumpet:  And always be a gentleman.
Frog:  Ooh, tell the egg joke, everyone loves the egg joke.
Relique:  Squish, squish.
Galeros:  Giggitty.

Aeson:  Would you all just SHUT UP!
Aeson's date:  Taxi!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I've never even given Relique my phone number, so no, she didn't.



Don't worry. I gave it to her for you.


Relique du Madde said:


> I hope not...



That's what he said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Don't worry. I gave it to her for you.




But I never gave it to you either.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mushroom:  Now remember, a woman likes a man at peace with himself.  Relax.
> Trumpet:  And always be a gentleman.
> Frog:  Ooh, tell the egg joke, everyone loves the egg joke.
> Relique:  Squish, squish.
> Galeros:  Giggitty.
> 
> Aeson:  Would you all just SHUT UP!
> Aeson's date:  Taxi!



I can see that happening.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Don't worry. I gave it to her for you.



You totally Gave It to Relique's girlfriend.  Heh heh.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> But I never gave it to you either.




I got it from Mycanid.



ok I didn't.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> You totally Gave It to Relique's girlfriend.  Heh heh.




What can I say? He was a church mouse.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mushroom:  Now remember, a woman likes a man at peace with himself.  Relax.
> Trumpet:  And always be a gentleman.
> Frog:  Ooh, tell the egg joke, everyone loves the egg joke.
> Relique:  Squish, squish.
> Galeros:  Giggitty.
> 
> Aeson:  Would you all just SHUT UP!
> Aeson's date:  Taxi!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> What can I say? He was a church mouse.




:O

......

That could be read in so many ways and my mind decided to read it in the most insulting way..  god I hate it how I always set myself up for being burned.


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> :O
> 
> ......
> 
> That could be read in so many ways and my mind decided to read it in the most insulting way..  god I hate it how I always set myself up for being burned.


----------



## Relique du Madde

mycanid said:


>




 :^p


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> :O
> 
> ......
> 
> That could be read in so many ways and my mind decided to read it in the most insulting way..  god I hate it how I always set myself up for being burned.




I still love ya. Don't take it personal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, the bad thing about 4e and ENW2 is that it's going to make the "forum" level difficult to judge now since there are now hundreds of exp charts to cross reference with your post count.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I still love ya. Don't take it personal.




I didn't   heh heh heh


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, the bad thing about 4e and ENW2 is that it's going to make the "forum" level difficult to judge now since theirs now hundreds of exp charts to cross reference with your post count all depending on which forem you post on.




I think it depends on if you're sticking with 3.5, switching to Pathfinder or switching to 4E. Me, I'm sticking with 3.5 but libaerally yoinking from Pathfinder & 4E for my homebrew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Since all I do is pbp now, my system of choice fluctuates with whatever game I play in (mostly M&M/True20 or D20 Modern).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I didn't   heh heh heh




Good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay gang, I'm signing off. 

Mandy is taking me out for dinner then we're hitting the theater fo a double feature.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> The new color scheme is a bit of an eye sore for me.




Bringing back the old color schemes is one of the things they're planning on.  Someone mentioned in another thread that the coding got screwed up on those or else we would already have the option to change right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> But an immortal from the first hive shall rise. And he will travel across the world decrying the evils of the new hive. If he has to he will take the heads of those stubborn enough that cannot see the truth. He is...The Hivelander.




I am immortal, I have inside me blood of swarms, yeah!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Mine is Roger.
> 
> I like how the new quote interface includes a link to the post being quoted.




Yeah, I think that's a pretty slick feature as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was.  I really want the Hive to be with you.  I kind of have this image in my head of you out on a date, but instead of a devil and an angel on your shoulders, you've got a mushroom, a trumpet, a frog, a stick figure, and whatever the hell Relique is, etc. etc.





*growl*

I believe you forgot the dawg.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Good to have you around Shroom person.




Not to be confused, of course, with the Poster here whose Screen Name is actually Shroomy.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> exactly.
> 
> Mushroom:  Now remember, a woman likes a man at peace with himself.  Relax.
> Trumpet:  And always be a gentleman.
> Frog:  Ooh, tell the egg joke, everyone loves the egg joke.
> Relique:  Squish, squish.
> Galeros:  Giggitty.
> Dog moon [while eating galeros's candy]: Rowrf
> 
> aeson:  Would you all just shut up!
> Aeson's date:  Taxi!




fify


----------



## Cat Moon

Okay, I'm back. 

 My goodness, the site has certainly changed.


----------



## Cat Moon

Hmm, all sems quiet in the hive tonight.

Maybe my girlfriend and I will make out....


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Hmm, all sems quiet in the hive tonight.
> 
> Maybe my girlfriend and I will make out....




Wait, you have the choice of chillin on EnWorld or making out with your girlfriend?  Why are you here again?


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Wait, you have the choice of chillin on EnWorld or making out with your girlfriend?  Why are you here again?




Well my sweet gf is a quite the vixen and is the hawtness but a girl can only take so much, my legs do need rest every once in a while.


----------



## Cat Moon

That, plus I've been bustin' my back helping my brother move this week, and I've hardly gotten a chance to relax. To me realxing is a cup of coffe and a good website.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon are you Goldmoon in a not so clever disguise?


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Cat Moon are you Goldmoon in a not so clever disguise?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon our little Air Force beauty. Once she got comfortable with who she was she told us about her girlfriend. You just remind me a bit of her.

Ok she's not so little. She's well over 6 feet.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon our little Air Force beauty. Once she got comfortable with who she was she told us about her girlfriend. You just remind me a bit of her.
> 
> Ok she's not so little. She's well over 6 feet.




Actually, I'm average height, 5' 4". Plus, I don't know anybody in the Air Force, but I do have a cousin who hopes to get into NASA someday.


----------



## Aeson

I hope I didn't offend. It's just that you reminded me of her.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> I hope I didn't offend. It's just that you reminded me of her.




Oh, thats quite alright. Some people might not like the concept but like my best friend says, "Cope."


----------



## Aeson

Someone change the topic before I dig myself deeper.lol


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Someone change the topic before I dig myself deeper.lol




So what do you do for a living Aeson?


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> So what do you do for a living Aeson?




Digs himself into holes...here's the backhoe now...


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Digs himself into holes...here's the backhoe now...




Lack of reply would seem to imply hat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Could be worse, he could build and test FootInMouth Generators...


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Could be worse, he could build and test FootInMouth Generators...




 Eep.


----------



## The_Warlock

Luckily he doesn't. But we are here to divert attention when he nuke's his site from orbit.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, he asked me to do more than drive by...and what do I get, mostly quiet suburbia & a cat from Sin City. 

There's never any telling what you'll find here...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> *growl*
> 
> I believe you forgot the dawg.




Oops....



Dog Moon said:


> Not to be confused, of course, with the Poster here whose Screen Name is actually Shroomy.




True enough....



Aeson said:


> Someone change the topic before I dig myself deeper. lol










And ... hello to you One Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Poke...poke....

??

Anybody there?

Curiousity must have gotten her. And nobody else is about. Hmph.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:


> And ... hello to you One Warlock.




Hey Myc, how goes? Been a while.


----------



## Cat Moon

I'm here. Trying to do some photo work on the side.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> I'm here. Trying to do some photo work on the side.




For fun or profit? Or both?


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> For fun or profit? Or both?




Fun. I want to get  them uploaded to Photobucket.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Fun. I want to get  them uploaded to Photobucket.




Playing with Photoshop is always fun, but I usually find myself using it primarily at work. Challenging...not necessarily fun.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Playing with Photoshop is always fun, but I usually find myself using it primarily at work. Challenging...not necessarily fun.




This is just basic stuff. I'm not using Photoshop, just MS Paint.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> This is just basic stuff. I'm not using Photoshop, just MS Paint.




Wow, I don't think I've used MS Paint since...

um

well...

let's see...

1997 with Windows 95.


----------



## Relique du Madde

And I'm back... well for a while considering that I'm going to head out to Barnes and Noble before it closes to do some additional "research" for the pbp I'm going to start recruiting for in a few hours/days.


Thius afternoon the old head waitress at my family's restaurant told me an unsettling rumor.  She said that my dad appeared this afternoon (conveniently between my bro's and my shift) and announced to the bartender that we're going to be open on the 4th.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewwwwwwwww, Paint.  I HATE that program.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Ewwwwwwwww, Paint.  I HATE that program.




Well, the benefit really is that it's pretty straight forward, and if all you need is the basics, it's got 'em. I usually just forget about it since in later versions of Win it's buried two or three link folders down. That and I have Photoshop through work...so...I just use it for everything, basic and complex.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Thius afternoon the old head waitress at my family's restaurant told me an unsettling rumor.  She said that my dad appeared this afternoon (conveniently between my bro's and my shift) and announced to the bartender that we're going to be open on the 4th.




That sounds like a hell of a lot of business, and a metric [censored for the children] ton of work.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> And I'm back... well for a while considering that I'm going to head out to Barnes and Noble before it closes to do some additional "research" for the pbp I'm going to start recruiting for in a few hours/days.
> 
> 
> Thius afternoon the old head waitress at my family's restaurant told me an unsettling rumor.  She said that my dad appeared this afternoon (conveniently between my bro's and my shift) and announced to the bartender that we're going to be open on the 4th.




Well, I'm working on the fouth. And I know we are going to be _*slammed*_!


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Ewwwwwwwww, Paint.  I HATE that program.




Well, to each their own.


----------



## The_Warlock

I am invariably overjoyed that I do not work on the Fourth. The extra sleep is also good.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I am invariably overjoyed that I do not work on the Fourth. The extra sleep is also good.




Well, it also means big tips.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Well, it also means big tips.




This is true. And that's a darn good thing. I don't work in an environment with tipping, so there's very little incentive for me. 

Now, overtime, sweet sweet overtime, that I like. But I don't like it enough to wish computers to fail so that I get it.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> This is true. And that's a darn good thing. I don't work in an environment with tipping, so there's very little incentive for me.




Last year I made $300 on tips alone working on the fourth. Twas a good day indeed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Last year I made $300 on tips alone working on the fourth. Twas a good day indeed.




Now that's excellent.

Maybe I should start carrying a tip jar to freelance tech support appointments? chuckle


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Now that's excellent.




It got me a down payment on a fairly unused new car.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> It got me a down payment on a fairly unused new car.




Very nice. That's usually what freelance tech calls are for me, free spending or money down on somethng cash.


----------



## Cat Moon

I'm calling it a night. I'm gonna watch Jumper on dvd and hit the sack.


----------



## The_Warlock

Similarly, I feel the Atomic batteries running down. 


Catch you later, Hivers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Last year I made $300 on tips alone working on the fourth. Twas a good day indeed.




Thing is I'm management so I don't work the tables and earn tips


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, I don't get tips either.  But considering I do administrative work, I suppose that's not surprising.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awe... pooey I want a green tab thing that isn't the positioned correctly on FireFox around my name


----------



## Blackrat

Boo!


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> How about this one ?



Perfect . Much appreciated. Have a cookie


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I'm War!
> 
> See my title?  Beware the Dogs of War?  Well, they my dogs!  Bwahaha!




And I'm Pestilence....


----------



## Blackrat

Wait what? Rev is ENW staff? How come I didn't know of that....


----------



## Blackrat

Somebody broke my smilies... They're all wrong...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo rat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Wait what? Rev is ENW staff? How come I didn't know of that....




Nope.

Green = Community Supports
Gold = Staff
Blue = Mods
Orangish Red = Enworld Overlords


----------



## Blackrat

Does someone have the new MM? I was looking at the old video-ad with gnome and tiefling, and was wondering if they truly gave gnomes a badger-minion...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Does someone have the new MM? I was looking at the old video-ad with gnome and tiefling, and was wondering if they truly gave gnomes a badger-minion...




nope. There aren't even badgers in the book.


----------



## Blackrat

Bah! That's unfair advertising. We need Francis...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Francis needs to be a dire badger.


----------



## Blackrat

Maybe he could be emulated using stats of a giant rat. Are there rats in the book?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, they come in Giant (minion), Dire (Brute) and Swarm (Skermisher) .


----------



## Blackrat

Which means a giant rat is perfect for a minion of a gnome. Just call it a badger it's set .


----------



## Relique du Madde

So hows it going on your side of the world?


----------



## Blackrat

If I'd ever have a hangover, now I would be suffering from one. Instead, my muscles are all sore and I burned my bald in the sun yeasterday. Well back to the metal-festival soon. The GF seems to be ready, so I'll be off. I'll pop back again tomorrow,


----------



## Relique du Madde

later


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:


> Well, I think that the first one is lost in the sands of time.  Presumably it started back with Eric Noah's 3E News Site, long before ENWorld 1.0.
> 
> I guess I just meant all those on this board.
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70583
> and onwards.
> 
> I'm kind of sad I missed the original Hivemind.  I didn't get in until Mycanid and Frukathka lured me into the One Thread.  I kind of miss Fru, I wonder what ever happened to him.  Hopefully he's okay, wherever he is.




That thread isn't the original, sadly... But all those names, they were the true Hive... 

Skade, Arwink, Carnifex, Maldur, Randomling, Ao the Overkitty, barsoomcore, ASH, Steve Jung, Ashwyn, Sir Osis of Liver, Crothian... 

Even Piratecat and Morrus posted there sometimes.

How many hours, how many hundreds of posts, how many laughs.

I feel old and sad now, people...



Dog Moon said:


> I don't know any of those people in that thread, Froggie.  Must be REALLY old!




There were even older... It began in 2001. I quitted forums by 2003 (already with 5000 posts, I was in the top ten then), for personal problems.




hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it really is a strange feeling to see a Hive thread completely peopled with people you don't know.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait. . . who are you guys again?




We are all part of Piratecat's deranged brain, Frog.



Aeson said:


> A lot of them went to Randomling's House and took the hive with them. They claim it's the one true hivemind thread. A few pop in here from time to time to tell us we're not the true hivers. Some actually come by to chat a bit. The hivemind started here and continues with a new guard.




Randomling's House closed a few months ago, sadly...


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but could you change the hair + eyes to black and the tie + hatband + cane head to red?




How about this then ?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hmmm... I think I like my new avatar! It looks funny!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Horacio

Lord Tirian said:


> Hmmm... I think I like my new avatar! It looks funny!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




At least he has a robe


----------



## Horacio

Lord Tirian said:


> Hmmm... I think I like my new avatar! It looks funny!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Lord Tirian, I've forgotten you were Community Suporter, that's why I put the avatar on a white background. But then, when you put it transparent on green background, some whitish traces appear. 

 I've re-drawn the avatar over the badge background, and created the png at the right size. It should look better :







Horacio, good customer service


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Horacio

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Horacio said:


> Horacio, good customer service



Hehe, thanks... hmm... it still looks a bit off for me - I think the background you've used is a bit off - or it's due to different resolutions. Or the background changed since you've done it (yours as well).

Want PNG-Avatar support - solves so much. 


Galeros said:


> Happy Birthday to me!



Happy Birthday to you! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Horacio

YEs, background changed since I did mine, I'm solving all that tonight 

Tomorrow you'll have the new one


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy Birthday Galeros!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HEY! What happened to the smilies?! 

I want my original smilies back. It's a good thing I archived them for posterity.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> HEY! What happened to the smilies?!
> 
> I want my original smilies back. It's a good thing I archived them for posterity.



MM changed 'em. Not that they work for me or any of the vb code buttons. *(Stupid IE7!)*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> MM changed 'em. Not that they work for me or any of the vb code buttons. *(Stupid IE7!)*



 So, whats happening KF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> How about this then ?




Perfecto!

Horacio you're awesome , thanx!  :worship:


----------



## Mycanid

The_Warlock said:


> Hey Myc, how goes? Been a while.




Very true. Been busy like anything ...



Blackrat said:


> Boo!








Blackrat said:


> Wait what? Rev is ENW staff? How come I didn't know of that....




Dunno ... but he is part of the staff! 



Galeros said:


> Happy Birthday to me!




Happy birthday!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Myc?


----------



## Blackrat

Howdy!


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, _Fifth Element_ on tv, gotta go. It's been too long since I last saw it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Howdy!




Its the rat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Okay, _Fifth Element_ on tv, gotta go. It's been too long since I last saw it...




You oughtta buy it on dvd   

EDIT: Smilies not workin now...oy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Horacio said:


> YEs, background changed since I did mine, I'm solving all that tonight
> 
> Tomorrow you'll have the new one




Seeing your awesome customer support, I wonder if I should go hunting for a new avatar, or begging* you for one. I am still using Ally McBeals old dancing Baby pic, and it is totally unrelated to my nick... I wonder if it's even possible to "OotS"ify Mustrum Ridcully.  



Spoiler



*Consider this "challenge" me begging you for a nice avatar. 




PS: Happy Birthday Galeros!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Seeing your awesome customer support, I wonder if I should go hunting for a new avatar, or begging* you for one. I am still using Ally McBeals old dancing Baby pic, and it is totally unrelated to my nick... I wonder if it's even possible to "OotS"ify Mustrum Ridcully.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Consider this "challenge" me begging you for a nice avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Happy Birthday Galeros!




Wizard with white beard, dark red robes and a little not-completely-at-home eyes . Shouldn't be too hard. Horacio is quickly becoming a celebrity here, and all because he made me a rat .

Oh, and PS also: Happy BD Galeros!

*Feeds Gal a bagel*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Wizard with white beard, dark red robes and a little not-completely-at-home eyes . Shouldn't be too hard. Horacio is quickly becoming a celebrity here, and all because he made me a rat .
> 
> Oh, and PS also: Happy BD Galeros!
> 
> *Feeds Gal a bagel*




Aren't you supposed to be watching a movie?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Aren't you supposed to be watching a movie?




It ended . It was every bit as good as I remembered.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It ended . It was every bit as good as I remembered.




Did you catch the last hour of it? It was just about an hour ago that you posted that you were off to watch it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Did you catch the last hour of it? It was just about an hour ago that you posted that you were off to watch it.



Yeah, about from the moment when Willis' character gets informed that he won a trip to the "paradise hotel". I wish I had noticed it was going earlier. There's some hilarious moments in the start


----------



## Mycanid

I thought the fifth element was an okay movie ... must admit that I lol'd when the blue skinned opera singer switched to chill out singing though.  (Even if I enjoyed it....)


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Shroom!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> I thought the fifth element was an okay movie ... must admit that I lol'd when the blue skinned opera singer switched to chill out singing though.  (Even if I enjoyed it....)




Yeah, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Blackrat

I realized that the bad guys in the movie (Mangalorians I think?) look what Orcs should look like in D&D. They were much more convincing than the pig-faced orcs we are used to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I realized that the bad guys in the movie (Mangalorians I think?) look what Orcs should look like in D&D. They were much more convincing than the pig-faced orcs we are used to.




In the Tale, Orcs were the first civilized race. Their bestial nature calmed and they put emphasis on developing their ability to lead and prayed countless days to be transformed physically to be more appealing. For the Tale, imagine the Sharakim as the physical template for Orcs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> In the Tale, Orcs were the first civilized race. Their bestial nature calmed and they put emphasis on developing their ability to lead and prayed countless days to be transformed physically to be more appealing. For the Tale, imagine the Sharakim as the physical template for Orcs.




From Races of Destiny right? Yeah, that could work too. But in generic D&D I still think they should be more distinct than pig-nosed green/grey humans. But then again, I can't imagine ogres in the way they are drawn in the books either. For me they should be just very very big humans in appearance


----------



## Blackrat

I like your new avatar Relique


----------



## Blackrat

Well good night everyone. It's way past bed-time.

PS: Rev, I'll try to post in our game tomorrow .


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe... pooey I want a green tab thing that isn't the positioned correctly on FireFox around my name





Heh, I was almost thinking that I DIDN'T want one around my name!

I'll probably get used to it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Wait what? Rev is ENW staff? How come I didn't know of that....




Yeah, I noticed that too and was like what the?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Happy Birthday to me!




Happy bday.

Hrm, I should have posted this as well on MY bday.  No one ever said anything to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> I thought the fifth element was an okay movie ... must admit that I lol'd when the blue skinned opera singer switched to chill out singing though.  (Even if I enjoyed it....)




Dude, that was my favorite part of the movie!

Blue Opera Singer!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh he.  I haven't seen Fith Element in a long time.  All I remember from it was that the Chick who was in Ultra Violet was in that movie and her outfit consisted of tantalizingly placed straps.


----------



## Cat Moon

So, whats new in the hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much, just kicking back before heading back to work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> So, whats new in the hive?





Boredom.  Our group was supposed to meet today, but it got cancelled.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Boredom.  Our group was supposed to meet today, but it got cancelled.




Well that certainly stinks. My group only meets twice monthly so we usually get to iron kinks out in our schedule to keep cancellations to a minimum. I've been gaming with my current group of friends for three years and in all that time we've only had to cancel six times.


----------



## Wereserpent

Thanks to everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cat Moon

Galeros said:


> Thanks to everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday.




Sorry I couldn't have chimed in earlier, but I was working. I sincerely hope it was a happy one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Well that certainly stinks. My group only meets twice monthly so we usually get to iron kinks out in our schedule to keep cancellations to a minimum. I've been gaming with my current group of friends for three years and in all that time we've only had to cancel six times.




My group occasionally has problems, unfortunately.  One of them for a long while being that 2 of the 5 had army stuff.  Then, one of the 2 army dudes  moved to Arizona a few weeks ago [to be a paid contractor for the army] and then the other is being called back to Iraq next Feb but they're totally messing around with his scheduling apparently for the next like 6 months, meaning our sessions will be iffy until we get more people, which we seem to have trouble finding.

Before the moving and stuff though, the weekend a month thing made scheduling a little interesting, and annoying, though it was rare when they both had to work on the same weekend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Thanks to everyone who wished me a Happy Birthday.




So what'd you do on YOUR bday?  I pretty much slept the whole day and hung out for the rest of the time [did stuff with friends and family on other days].


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> So what'd you do on YOUR bday?  I pretty much slept the whole day and hung out for the rest of the time [did stuff with friends and family on other days].




Nothing much, I just hung out for most of the day and went out to dinner with my parents.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> So what'd you do on YOUR bday?  I pretty much slept the whole day and hung out for the rest of the time [did stuff with friends and family on other days].




Yes, yes, Gal, give us details.


----------



## Cat Moon

Galeros said:


> Nothing much, I just hung out for most of the day and went out to dinner with my parents.




Get any minis or books?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, we got more posts per page now!

And someone's been looking at my profile!  Hehehe.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cat Moon said:


> Get any minis or books?




Nah, I did not get anything because what I wanted was sold out in every store in the local area.

I did get some cash though.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> And someone's been looking at my profile!  Hehehe.




Me too.


----------



## Cat Moon

Galeros said:


> Nah, I did not get anything because what I wanted was sold out in every store in the local area.
> 
> I did get some cash though.




So, what product were you looking for?


----------



## Wereserpent

Cat Moon said:


> So, what product were you looking for?




Mario Kart for the Wii.


----------



## Cat Moon

Galeros said:


> Mario Kart for the Wii.




I'm a fan of some racing games myself. The last one I played was Project Gotham Racing 4. Absolutely fun game.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, my first post in the new & improved ENW. Hooray!

What is everyone up to this weekend? I worked tonight. Just a little part time job I picked up to get out of the house. We have a retirement party to go to tomorrow and I think gaming tomorrow night.  We'll probably continue our little 4E campaign. 

I am glad to say that I have no family staying with me. Sheesh. We had dshai's family around for almost 2 weeks, and half way through that stay we all went up North for a few days. I am glad to have the house back to just the 4 of us! Plus, now I get internet time.


----------



## Aurora

The new smilies are gonna take a little getting used to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aurora said:


> The new smilies are gonna take a little getting used to.




The new smilies look either sickly or dead... I can't decide which.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The new smilies look either sickly or dead... I can't decide which.




I like 'em.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> I like 'em.




Same.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, Diablo 3 looks sweet!


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, Diablo 3 looks sweet!




I'll be impressed when the playable sampler comes out.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Man, Diablo 3 looks sweet!




What! Hadn't heard of this. Damn, more money-holes. Fallout 3, Spore, Red Alert 3, Street Fighter IV, Diablo 3... Bugger, it seems I'm going to be broke for a long time...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> What! Hadn't heard of this. Damn, more money-holes. Fallout 3, Spore, Red Alert 3, Street Fighter IV, Diablo 3... Bugger, it seems I'm going to be broke for a long time...




No Starcraft 2?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> No Starcraft 2?




Oh, frag, I forgot it. And I'm sure there are at least few more I forgot...


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> What! Hadn't heard of this. Damn, more money-holes. Fallout 3, Spore, Red Alert 3, Street Fighter IV, Diablo 3... Bugger, it seems I'm going to be broke for a long time...




You could try getting a second job. But yeah, I know, that'd cut into your play time for your new[er] toys.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Since Sunday morning over here. Right now I'm going to take my kayak and enjoy of sun and sea. See you later !

Horacio


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> You could try getting a second job. But yeah, I know, that'd cut into your play time for your new[er] toys.




Heh, continuing school in fall at university means I need to drop even this job, so that's not really working. I can comfort me in the fact that when school is done in 4 years, I get a job that pays over double of my current one.


----------



## Cat Moon

Horacio said:


> Hi Hive !
> 
> Since Sunday morning over here. Right now I'm going to take my kayak and enjoy of sun and sea. See you later !
> 
> Horacio




Its Sunday morninng here too, though 1 am


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> Hi Hive !
> 
> Since Sunday morning over here. Right now I'm going to take my kayak and enjoy of sun and sea. See you later !
> 
> Horacio




Remember to bring your laptop.  That way, you can Kayak AND talk to the Hive at the same time!


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Its Sunday morninng here too, though 1 am




2.55am here.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Remember to bring your laptop.  That way, you can Kayak AND talk to the Hive at the same time!




Now that'd be a sight .


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Heh, continuing school in fall at university means I need to drop even this job, so that's not really working. I can comfort me in the fact that when school is done in 4 years, I get a job that pays over double of my current one.




Glad to hear it. I'm planning on going back to school myself next year. I'd like to get a degree in law enforcement. Hopefully work my way up to working a surveillance room/security for a local Hotel/Casino.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Remember to bring your laptop.  That way, you can Kayak AND talk to the Hive at the same time!




I doubt tht, unless Horacio has Satellite hook-up. 

Its friggin' expensive.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm planning on going back to school myself next year. I'd like to get a degree in law enforcement. Hopefully work my way up to working a surveillance room/security for a local Hotel/Casino.




I was thinking police myself a few years ago but plans change and now I'm becoming a priest .


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> 2.55am here.




Shessh, it'd have to be that time here for me to call a night. Luckily I've got tomorrow off.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> I was thinking police myself a few years ago but plans change and now I'm becoming a priest .




For serious? I thought I read a couple pages back that you have a gf.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> For serious? I thought I read a couple pages back that you have a gf.




Lutheran priest. Or is it called minister in english? Anyway, we don't have marital restrictions like our catholic brethren.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Lutheran priest. Or is it called minister in english? Anyway, we don't have marital restrictions like our catholic brethren.




Yeah, it is called a Minister/Pastor in English. I have a friend in Glendale, CA thats a Pastor.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Yeah, it is called a Minister/Pastor in English. I have a friend in Glendale, CA thats a Pastor.




Yeah, the titles have very interesting connonations in english and I'm not familiar enough with them. But now I have to go find some food. Later .


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, the titles have very interesting connonations in english and I'm not familiar enough with them. But now I have to go find some food. Later .




Come back soon. It's nice to have someone to talk to.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Come back soon. It's nice to have someone to talk to.




Agreed.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Agreed.




So, whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> So, whats happening Dog Moon?




Not much actually.  Having a weird sleep schedule recently since I'm only working 3 days a week.  [It'll change hopefully within the next couple of weeks]  But that's why I'm awake at 3.49 am.  Woke up at 4.30pm yesterday.

TRYING to fix it, but having trouble.  Once my job goes to 5 days, it should change fairly quickly.

How about yourself?


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Not much actually.  Having a weird sleep schedule recently since I'm only working 3 days a week.  [It'll change hopefully within the next couple of weeks]  But that's why I'm awake at 3.49 am.  Woke up at 4.30pm yesterday.
> 
> TRYING to fix it, but having trouble.  Once my job goes to 5 days, it should change fairly quickly.
> 
> How about yourself?




Sorry about the delay, my browser was acting up. I'm doing good. Working hard, making good money. I've got tomotrrow off, so I can afford to be up until 3am tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Lutheran priest.




Dude... so does that mean you'll be able to cast cure light wounds?


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Sorry about the delay, my browser was acting up. I'm doing good. Working hard, making good money. I've got tomotrrow off, so I can afford to be up until 3am tonight.




That's good.

And no problem about the delay.  I've busy cleaning the room a little bit, so I'm kinda paying a little attention to the screen, but only sorta.  Would be cool if I could set it up so a popup appears on my screen when someone posts on the Hivemind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... so does that mean you'll be able to cast cure light wounds?




Only if he takes that power.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> That's good.
> 
> And no problem about the delay.  I've busy cleaning the room a little bit, so I'm kinda paying a little attention to the screen, but only sorta.





Mwa ha ha ha!  Looks like my influence n the hive is spreading...  Now I wonder what else I could get people to do... hmm...


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> That's good.
> 
> And no problem about the delay.  I've busy cleaning the room a little bit, so I'm kinda paying a little attention to the screen, but only sorta.  Would be cool if I could set it up so a popup appears on my screen when someone posts on the Hivemind.




Hmm, that would be a neat feature to have. :glasses:


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Only if he takes that power.




Heh heh... we'll force him to take that power by not converting to 4e


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> Only if he takes that power.




Yeah. He'd have to take a level in Acolyte.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... we'll force him to take that power by not converting to 4e




You'd have a problem there, my group and I already have. And we're loving every minute of it.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwa ha ha ha!  Looks like my influence n the hive is spreading...  Now I wonder what else I could get people to do... hmm...




What would you like me to do? Post in the nude? Dine with you al fresco?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> What would you like me to do? Post in the nude? Dine with you al fresco?




Hmm...I'll get back to you on that


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwa ha ha ha!  Looks like my influence n the hive is spreading...  Now I wonder what else I could get people to do... hmm...




Stay away, I don't want to get sick!

Wait, you didn't say influenza-ing me.  My bad.


----------



## Cat Moon

Whell, I'm pretty tired now, so I'm going to call it an e day. Later hivers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Night!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Stay away, I don't want to get sick!
> 
> Wait, you didn't say influenza-ing me.  My bad.




Summer colds = creation's cruelest joke.


----------



## Relique du Madde

nite


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwa ha ha ha!  Looks like my influence n the hive is spreading...  Now I wonder what else I could get people to do... hmm...




Remember, with moderate power comes moderate responsibility!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... so does that mean you'll be able to cast cure light wounds?






Dog Moon said:


> Only if he takes that power.






Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... we'll force him to take that power by not converting to 4e






Cat Moon said:


> You'd have a problem there, my group and I already have. And we're loving every minute of it.




Hah. I haven't even converted to 3.5. I'm using 3.0 apprentice class, so I could cast it already if I wanted


----------



## megamania

allo Hive of EN2 how goes it today?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Lutheran priest. Or is it called minister in english? Anyway, we don't have marital restrictions like our catholic brethren.




I have a Lutheran minister in my gaming group. He's our DM.  Man, does he like his beer.

Yeah some of these smiles are a bit weird.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> What would you like me to do? Post in the nude? Dine with you al fresco?




Post pix or it never happened.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> allo Hive of EN2 how goes it today?




How is this Sunday morning treating you?

I joined a new gaming group last night. We played Harnmaster. I've never had a chance to play it. The funny thing is our GM is 22 years old and plays GURPS, ShadowRun and Harnmaster. He llikes to paint minis and use them. He's old skool and 10 years younger than I am.


----------



## megamania

I am almost desperate for a gaming group now.   I sooooo miss DMing exspecially since I never finished Creation Schema which I ran for 2 1/2 years and was about six months from finishing.   And Chaos Effect which I have eluded to in all of my Eberron Story Hours. (the one I considered making an adventure path from).  


As for my day-   caught up on much needed sleep.  Dodged more bullets at work with layoffs occuring.  The store is crazier than ever including my having to work on Saturday.  In less than 10 minutes I return there again.

Still having Error 404 pop up stalling my oppertunities to get onto EN World 2.  Hoping that will correct itself soon as Morrus and the others tinker with it.


----------



## megamania

can't get my smilies to work.....  buggers.    Off to work.  Til later.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Still having Error 404 pop up stalling my oppertunities to get onto EN World 2.  Hoping that will correct itself soon as Morrus and the others tinker with it.




You mean your bookmarks and links give you 404? If you don't mind doing a little tinkering yourself, you could add _/forum_ to the internet address line. Right after enworld.org . So it should read something like ...enworld.org/forum/showthread... instead of ...enworld.org/showthread...


----------



## Wereserpent

Mega: Try and change your bookmarks, it worked for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

elo Rev


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> elo Rev




Whats happening Relique?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anybody alive out there?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Anybody alive out there?




Belated, but YEP!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Belated, but YEP!




Its about time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Whats happening Relique?



I'm doing al right.



> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody alive out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belated, but YEP!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Heh heh...  I'm around now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm doing al right.
> 
> Heh heh...  I'm around now




Where'd you go?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> So whats happening Dog Moon?




Not much.  Was just reading an online comic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Not much.  Was just reading an online comic.




This is whay I love Avant; it has a page auto-refresh feature. If I'm doinfg something else online all I have to do is set the feature and come back to it every so often.


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Kaboom!*






I hope you are still in one piece.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I hope you are still in one piece.




If not, he should change his name to Blackrat Pieces.


----------



## Blackrat

*rises from the smoldering pile and dusts the cinders from shoulders*

Now that was coffee...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *rises from the smoldering pile and dusts the cinders from shoulders*
> 
> Now that was coffee...




Going to take another sip?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Going to take another sip?




Well 'duh. Ofcourse I am! It's not everyday that we have an alchemist brewing the coffee here. Have to take advantage when I can...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well 'duh. Ofcourse I am! It's not everyday that we have an alchemist brewing the coffee here. Have to take advantage when I can...




Alchemist, eh? 

I might have to brew a pot myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Where'd you go?




I had to step out for a bit to eat and do some other stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I had to step out for a bit to eat and do some other stuff.




So what'd you do for dinner?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware... I hate catch 22 types of situations within RPGs...  In the Mutants and Masterminds game I'm in that Jemal is running, my character could easily escape from a crashing jet and take 2 characters with her BUT it would make her look bad considering there are still 5 others stuck in the jet, and onl;y one of them could fly(and she's ko'ed)...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Alchemist, eh?
> 
> I might have to brew a pot myself.




Well it must have been. I could have used that one as acid-flask... Better remember to inform the nurses that the coffee might be dangerous...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So what'd you do for dinner?




Chicken Fajitas


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well it must have been. I could have used that one as acid-flask... Better remember to inform the nurses that the coffee might be dangerous...




I've called ahead to the local hospital informing them of plot.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Chicken Fajitas




Lucky you. For a week I'm going to be eating mac 'n' cheese without the cheese . I'm totally broke. But gaming is more important than eating so who cares


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Chicken Fajitas




Mmm....sounds good. I'm cooking up a pot of spaghetti.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Lucky you. For a week I'm going to be eating mac 'n' cheese without the cheese . I'm totally broke. But gaming is more important than eating so who cares




Hey mac and cheese kicks ass, specially when the cheese is thick and creamy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Lucky you. For a week I'm going to be eating mac 'n' cheese without the cheese . I'm totally broke. But gaming is more important than eating so who cares




I'm broke until June of next year. I have all my purchases planned and won't have a dime until then.


----------



## Blackrat

I noticed I can have a blog... Maybe I should make my homebrew-thread into a blog...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I noticed I can have a blog... Maybe I should make my homebrew-thread into a blog...




A sigh, a song and a world....

Interesting setting.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A sigh, a song and a world....
> 
> Interesting setting.




Now that you mention it, there is actually a song about the original setting, which was just an inn in the middle of nowhere. It's funny how easily the setting expanded...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Now that you mention it, there is actually a song about the original setting, which was just an inn in the middle of nowhere. It's funny how easily the setting expanded...




You sure it wasn't about a girl from Nantucket?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't about a girl from Nantucket?




ROFL!!! 

[smallcaps]I think I woke the dead with that laugh[/smallcaps]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't about a girl from Nantucket?




Hmm. No, I don't think it was. I'll see if I can find the lyrics, they were written by me and my brother. I think I was 14 . We wrote the song for a LARP that was supposed to be set in the inn, but it never went live...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did that LARP involve vampires?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Did that LARP involve vampires?




Actually no. There was supposed to be a passed out orc though .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually no. There was supposed to be a passed out orc though .




Heh heh... the closest I ever got to LARPING was when my friend had a bday party and everyone had to come as a character from Ranma 1/2...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... the closest I ever got to LARPING was when my friend had a bday party and everyone had to come as a character from Ranma 1/2...


----------



## Blackrat

I used to larp quite a bit when I was younger. I was always volunteering for mood-setting roles like the afore-mentioned passed-out orc. Once I was a demon lord, stuck to an orc-body and totally gotten bored of violance. My job in the game was to grunt annoyingly at anyone coming too close and follow my brother who was trying to figure a way for us to get our own forms back .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um... in our defense it was during High School and three chicks also joined in on the party.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Once I was a demon lord




You know, taken out of context this is an interesting phrase. I could imagine me telling the story to a friend in a bus and a casual passenger hearing only this, and wondering: "WTF! Great, another psycho..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You know, taken out of context this is an interesting phrase. I could imagine me telling the story to a friend in a bus and a casual passenger hearing only this, and wondering: "WTF! Great, another psycho..."




When I was reliant on public transportation to get to work I prett much kept to myself, spoke very little and was always careful of my words.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.. just imagine what they would think if you then you mention that you and your cohorts then went on a debatched killing spree which ended after you killed a high priest and sent his entire congragation to hell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.. just imagine what they would think if you then you mention that you and your cohorts then went on a debatched killing spree which ended after you killed a high priest and sent his entire congragation to hell.




Exactly. Thats why I was pretty tight lipped.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, we gamers need to be carefull when talking about our hobby. It's so unfair. I can't tell people I saved the world from certain destruction during the weekend without getting "the looks" but the others can go on and talk about how a sweaty guys kicked a pig-skin ball to a net a few times...


----------



## Blackrat

Man... It hadn't even occurred to me but I'm afraid he might be horribly right: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080627


----------



## Relique du Madde

lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Man... It hadn't even occurred to me but I'm afraid he might be horribly right: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080627




Pathetic. Only a dumb*ss would be uncreative enough to do that. Let's hope there are plenty of *intelligent* and *creative* spore gamers out there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Pathetic. Only a dumb*ss would be uncreative enough to do that.




Never under estimate the immature stupidity of 90% of the human species.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Pathetic. Only a dumb*ss would be uncreative enough to do that. Let's hope there are plenty of *intelligent* and *creative* spore gamers out there.




That's what I mean . I seriously hope there won't be too many of these, but I know what kind of dumb****** there are in this world, and am very afraid those will be abundant...



Relique du Madde said:


> Never under estimate the immature stupidity of 90% of the human species.



Exactly


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just noticed that SimCity Societies is out.


----------



## Blackrat

So, have you guys been toying with creature-editor's trial version. I found it very addictive. I just wish I'd have the 10€ to buy the full editor already. But I guess I'll just wait for the actual game


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> But I guess I'll just wait for the actual game




Thats what I'm doing. Might be till December that I actually get the game though.


----------



## Blackrat

Well you can get the trial version for free and it is awesome. Though very limited in available choices.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well you can get the trial version for free and it is awesome. Though very limited in available choices.




Holy canoli! 205 mb file though.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Holy canoli! 205 mb file though.




Yeah, that's quite a whopper! Hope you have fast connection


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's quite a whopper! Hope you have fast connection




Already at 40%


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's quite a whopper! Hope you have fast connection




10% and i just started less then a minute ago


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:


> Wow, my first post in the new & improved ENW. Hooray!
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend? I worked tonight. Just a little part time job I picked up to get out of the house. We have a retirement party to go to tomorrow and I think gaming tomorrow night.  We'll probably continue our little 4E campaign.
> 
> I am glad to say that I have no family staying with me. Sheesh. We had dshai's family around for almost 2 weeks, and half way through that stay we all went up North for a few days. I am glad to have the house back to just the 4 of us! Plus, now I get internet time.




Heya Aurora


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's quite a whopper! Hope you have fast connection






Reveille said:


> Already at 40%




Well you do have it seems. Have fun with your new toy . I already created a mind flayer with it. That's one of the reasons I wish for the full version; hopefully it has better tentacle options...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

80%

Signing off to play with it once its done.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Myc! Any news on the fires?


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> *Kaboom!*






Blackrat said:


> *rises from the smoldering pile and dusts the cinders from shoulders*
> 
> Now that was coffee...


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Hey Myc! Any news on the fires?




The evacuation notice was lifted on Platina ... we head home tomorrow!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm audi!


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> The evacuation notice was lifted on Platina ... we head home tomorrow!




Good to hear. Hope there's not too much smoke-damage. Cheers


----------



## Mycanid

Thanks Blackrat. 

Anyhoo ... heading to bed. Long day tomorrow.

See you folks later on.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm audi!




See ya later, when you've had enough tinkering...



Mycanid said:


> Thanks Blackrat.
> 
> Anyhoo ... heading to bed. Long day tomorrow.
> 
> See you folks later on.




G'night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, BR. Do you know where I can get the latest version of Direct X?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hey, BR. Do you know where I can get the latest version of Direct X?




http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/AboutGFW/Pages/DirectX10-a.aspx

BTW, It should run good on DX9. I for one don't have 10 yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damnit! I can't seem to get past the Maxis page and after installing DirextX, I meet the min reqs.


----------



## Blackrat

That sucks...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> That sucks...




Really. Oh well. 

More hive time is good too.


----------



## Blackrat

So... What shall we talk about?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So... What shall we talk about?




I read some pages back that you're going to be quitting your day job to go back to school to be a priest. 

I've had the notion of becoming a Pastor for quite a while now. Not exactly sure how to go about it though.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I read some pages back that you're going to be quitting your day job to go back to school to be a priest.
> 
> I've had the notion of becoming a Pastor for quite a while now. Not exactly sure how to go about it though.



I have no idea how it works out there. Here one needs a university degree on theology. And yeah, the correct term on what I'm going to be would probably be pastor also. It's just that in finnish we have one word that pretty much sums it up for most of religions, so I have hard time trying to remember which is which in english . I think I'll keep to _"Cleric"_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I have no idea how it works out there. Here one needs a university degree on theology. And yeah, the correct term on what I'm going to be would probably be pastor also. It's just that in finnish we have one word that pretty much sums it up for most of religions, so I have hard time trying to remember which is which in english . I think I'll keep to _"Cleric"_




I know there are schools whose sole cause is to bring the flock closer to the lord and help them on their journey to become a priest/pastor/minister over here. I'm just not sure of the requirements for getting in. All in good time though. My mom is pretty busy still putting out fires caused by my dads passing. 

When the commotion lessens I am going to seriously look at all my options and determine what the best path to move forward is. It might be a year, but I know that thats okay. My mom needs me for serious emotional support.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it's good to make sure that all the bases are covered. We decided with my GF that I'll work untill she graduates and can get to work and then I'll go back to school. Now she is done with school so it's my turn .


----------



## Relique du Madde

pops back into hive existance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's good to make sure that all the bases are covered. We decided with my GF that I'll work untill she graduates and can get to work and then I'll go back to school. Now she is done with school so it's my turn .




Tell her I said congrats. What was her major?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> pops back into hive existance.




bursts bubble.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Tell her I said congrats. What was her major?




Paper conservation. She fixes old books, maps etc. and makes sure they don't deteriote because of whatever environment issues . Though currently she isn't working on the business yet. At the moment she takes care of a horse-stable nearby...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Paper conservation. She fixes old books, maps etc. and makes sure they don't deteriote because of whatever environment issues . Though currently she isn't working on the business yet. At the moment she takes care of a horse-stable nearby...




Sending a prayer her way that she can put her new skill to use and soon.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Sending a prayer her way that she can put her new skill to use and soon.




Yeah, there's not many openings in the field (propably will take some time), but at least she'd be making quite a lot more money. I'll convey your congrats to her


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... so, once you get into the priest hood, you're household wouldn't be the place I'd send an ancient tomb full of blasphemous horrors too if I wanted ti to be restored to its full demonic glory..  Thats good to know. 

Whats sad is knowing that a lot of knowledge will disappear from this world once everything goes fully digital.  It makes me wish that more people were like your Gfd and made it part of their life quest to maintain the "old" ways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Whats sad is knowing that a lot of knowledge will disappear from this world once everything goes fully digital.  It makes me wish that more people were like your Gfd and made it part of their life quest to maintain the "old" ways.




I think there are always going to be people who prefer to have paper in their hands. I imagine the future to be very much like Babylon 5 in this regard.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm... so, once you get into the priest hood, you're household wouldn't be the place I'd send an ancient tomb full of blasphemous horrors too if I wanted ti to be restored to its full demonic glory..  Thats good to know.
> 
> Whats sad is knowing that a lot of knowledge will disappear from this world once everything goes fully digital.  It makes me wish that more people were like your Gfd and made it part of their life quest to maintain the "old" ways.




Well if they have any egyptian or mesopotamian connections do send them anyway . I am general theologian more than a christian . It is fully possible that I completely drop the plans on becoming a pastor in favour of becoming researcher. Have to see.

And I totally agree with you about maintaining history through books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well if they have any egyptian or mesopotamian connections do send them anyway . I am general theologian more than a christian . It is fully possible that I completely drop the plans on becoming a pastor in favour of becoming researcher. Have to see.




What kind of research? Egyptology?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What kind of research? Egyptology?



Maybe. But more likely just generally all religions. Though egyptology is my favorite subject.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Maybe. But more likely just generally all religions. Though egyptology is my favorite subject.




Ditto. Damn, we are too much alike.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Ditto. Damn, we are too much alike.




I noted that already some time ago .


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Bad morning after a bad night. I've a bad toothache 

Here in France they love metaphors, and French language is very metaphoric. So instead of saying that they have a toothache (_avoir mal aux dents_), they say that they have an enraged tooth  (_avoir une rage de dents_ ou _avoir une dent enragée_).

And thinking of an enraged tooth while having a bad toothache, inspired me images of a Barbarian Tooth :






Now I'm laughing out loud and people at work think that I'm even crazier than before...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Watching Up In Smoke right now on the computer right now. Man I needed this. I forgot how funny the movie is.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Paper conservation. She fixes old books, maps etc. and makes sure they don't deteriote because of whatever environment issues . Though currently she isn't working on the business yet. At the moment she takes care of a horse-stable nearby...



Book conservation! That's cool! Love that stuff called "paper"! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> Now I'm laughing out loud and people at work think that I'm even crazier than before...




And you got me laugh out loud too. Lucky there wasn't anyone around just now...


----------



## Relique du Madde

> Reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Up In Smoke right now on the computer right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horacio said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thinking of an enraged tooth while having a bad toothache, inspired me images of a Barbarian Tooth :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm laughing out loud and people at work think that I'm even crazier than before...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Through the magic of editing, I bring to you what would be considered a stoner thought.  God Bless American unintellectualism.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But anyways, that tooth barbarian is funny.  It makes me wish I had a axe to cutt off my head that one time I had a tooth ache.

On a side note, right now I'm watching an episode of the Mind of Mancia and am wishing I had an axe to cutt of his head since I don't find him funny anymore.  I also find myself wondering if Cheech Marron really is on the show for the paycheck or if he actally thinks Mancia is actually a good comic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But anyways, that tooth barbarian is funny.  It makes me wish I had a axe to cutt off my head that one time I had a tooth ache.
> 
> On a side note, right now I'm watching an episode of the Mind of Mancia and am wishing I had an axe to cutt of his head since I don't find him funny anymore.  I also find myself wondering if Cheech Marron really is on the show for the paycheck or if he actally thinks Mancia is actually a good comic.




Cheech Marin?! Cripe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh god, oh god, oh god, oh god. 

   Strawberry just whacked his own parrot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Cheech Marin?! Cripe.





Yeah.  He was in a "skit" that dealt with Gay Marriage and latinos being homophobic, macho, or something (I wasn't really paying attention)...  He was playing the father of one of the guys who were getting married.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Strawberry just whacked his own parrot.



For some reasons, I want some real strawberries right now!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Horacio

Lord Tirian, I modified both my and your avatar to make it fit well on green CS background.

Here you have them : 










They dont look well on black background, but trust on me, over the green one they look all right (see my avatar for example).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Horacio, do you think you could do the same for me? Pretty please?


----------



## Horacio

Reveille said:


> Hey Horacio, do you think you could do the same for me? Pretty please?




With your avatar? Have you the original pic? 

Send me it at lostinbrittany@gmail.com and I will try


----------



## Horacio

Reveille, first take here, it doesn't look perfect but it's the best I can do so quickly


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> With your avatar? Have you the original pic?
> 
> Send me it at lostinbrittany@gmail.com and I will try




Sent! Thanks.


----------



## Horacio

Reveille, have you tried the version I've posted ?


----------



## Blackrat

*Manic laughter echoing through the Hive*

I found my poke stick.

*Pokes at Horacio*

Speak you Gaul!


----------



## Horacio

Ouch, that isn't a poke stick, it's a lightsaber!
My poor ear...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, my bad. But it's sharp so it's good. Now to poke froggy with it...


----------



## Blackrat

The big advantage of using a lightsaber, of course, is that you can both cut and toast the bagel in one stroke.


----------



## Horacio

Froggy is too smart to pass by here while you wield your poke lightstick


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:


> Froggy is too smart to pass by here while you wield your poke lightstick



Indeed, I am far too wily to be caught around these parts while. . .

. . .  dammit.


----------



## Aurora

My goodness. Ya'll are chatty today.


----------



## hafrogman

. . . . she says into the echoing emptiness and void.


----------



## Horacio

My tooth aches!

Raging Tooth vs Horacio






* Horacio casts Power Word : Antibiotic on Raging Tooth *
* Raging Tooth makes an Opportunity Attack *
* Horacio loses 10 sanity points *
* Horacio casts Power Word : Ibuprofen on Raging Tooth *
* Raging Tooth makes an Opportunity Attack *
* Horacio loses 12 sanity points *
* Raging Tooth wins *


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I noticed I can have a blog... Maybe I should make my homebrew-thread into a blog...




I was thinking the same thing.

*blink, blink*  Woah, you have a homebrew?  Hrm... didn't realize that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Man... It hadn't even occurred to me but I'm afraid he might be horribly right: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20080627





It's funny, I saw another comic talking about this game and they also had talk about making a penis race.  Guess it must be all the rage...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Never under estimate the immature stupidity of 90% of the human species.





Only 90%?  Well, I'M certainly impressed.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> . . . . she says into the echoing emptiness and void.




She scared them away.


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:


> She scared them away.




Aeson, I like a lot your new avatar


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, soon I'm going to be the only one without a stick figure Avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:


> Aeson, I like a lot your new avatar



I thought you might.


Dog Moon said:


> Dang, soon I'm going to be the only one without a stick figure Avatar.




Request one or do what I did. Steal it.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon didn't you post the source for your avatar once? What is it from?


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:


> I thought you might.




Pirate! Rogue! 





> Request one or do what I did. Steal it.




You could also have stolen my toothache !


----------



## Aeson

I wouldn't be a good rogue if I did that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  Toothache smash!


----------



## Horacio

I like the Stick Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

ha ha ha! Stick Hive is now a tag.


----------



## Aeson

How does a word become a tag?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> How does a word become a tag?




You have to click on the edit the tags link and enter a word.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon, do you want a stick avatar to fit the stick hive ?


----------



## Blackrat

This is startin to scare me. The Hive is becoming stickier by the moment (oh, what a horrible pun, forgive me) .


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Dang, soon I'm going to be the only one without a stick figure Avatar.



Nah.  I don't have a stick avatar.  Horacio made me a stick frog, but I like Michigan, and so my stick frog hangs out in my profile page instead.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Dog Moon didn't you post the source for your avatar once? What is it from?




It's a picture of a girl from an Anime called Shakugan no Shana.


----------



## Jdvn1

Order of the Hive?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Order of the Hive?




Woah!  Long time no see!

Order of the Hive, eh?  Maybe we should start a spinoff comic!


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:


> Woah!  Long time no see!
> 
> Order of the Hive, eh?  Maybe we should start a spinoff comic!




We already have a nice cast (a half-frog, a wizard without (red) robe, a wererat with twin lightsabers...)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Woah!  Long time no see!
> 
> Order of the Hive, eh?  Maybe we should start a spinoff comic!




Will it have a linear, non-linear or a non-sequitur plot line?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Will it have a linear, non-linear or a non-sequitur plot line?




Plot?  It was actually going to have one?  Hrm...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Woah!  Long time no see!



Yeah, I know! That comic seems like it _never_ updates!




Dog Moon said:


> Order of the Hive, eh?  Maybe we should start a spinoff comic!



I like the idea, but I don't think I could do it better than Rich.


----------



## Jdvn1

Horacio said:


> We already have a nice cast (a half-frog, a wizard without (red) robe, a wererat with twin lightsabers...)



Would that make a Warforged equivalent?


----------



## Jdvn1

Who needs plot?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright no plotline then


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> I like the idea, but I don't think I could do it better than Rich.




Not the point.  The point is to have fun with it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Who needs plot?!




EXACTLY!  [At least for a web comic]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> EXACTLY!  [At least for a web comic]




::Thinks::  We should then make a video game for the WII... like that one Wario Ware game.  I could see it now, there would be a Frog Gigging/Stick Poking level/mini-game.  There will also be a Galeros pac-manesque game where Gal tries to eat all the food in the hive before anyone else does.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright no plotline then



We can have plot _sometimes_...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Not the point.  The point is to have fun with it.



That is an excellent point. You have won me over, sir.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks::  We should then make a video game for the WII... like that one Wario Ware game.  I could see it now, there would be a Frog Gigging/Stick Poking level/mini-game.  There will also be a Galeros pac-manesque game where Gal tries to eat all the food in the hive before anyone else does.



 I'd pay for that!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks::  We should then make a video game for the WII... like that one Wario Ware game.  I could see it now, there would be a Frog Gigging/Stick Poking level/mini-game.  There will also be a Galeros pac-manesque game where Gal tries to eat all the food in the hive before anyone else does.




*Eats all the food in the Hive again*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> We already have a nice cast (a half-frog, a wizard without (red) robe, a wererat with twin lightsabers...)




What about that trusty trumpet? 



Horacio said:


> My tooth aches!
> 
> Raging Tooth vs Horacio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Horacio casts Power Word : Antibiotic on Raging Tooth *
> * Raging Tooth makes an Opportunity Attack *
> * Horacio loses 10 sanity points *
> * Horacio casts Power Word : Ibuprofen on Raging Tooth *
> * Raging Tooth makes an Opportunity Attack *
> * Horacio loses 12 sanity points *
> * Raging Tooth wins *




  ROFL!!!



Dog Moon said:


> Dang, soon I'm going to be the only one without a stick figure Avatar.




You and me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> That is an excellent point. You have won me over, sir.




Wow, that was easy.


----------



## Blackrat

*Tries to sneak in unnoticed*

Snap!

Crash!

Clank clank!

Splat!

Hmm, I may have rolled 1 on my move silently...

EDIT: Woot! post #666. The devil's post


----------



## Dog Moon

Devil rat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Tries to sneak in unnoticed*
> 
> Snap!
> 
> Crash!
> 
> Clank clank!
> 
> Splat!
> 
> Hmm, I may have rolled 1 on my move silently...
> 
> EDIT: Woot! post #666. The devil's post




Hyvä Aamu Laiton.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hyvä Aamu Laiton.




Very good, but I would love to know what you used to translate that. Technically that means "good morning illegal" with no grammar...


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, Rev, you own a lot of books.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Devil rat!




With Lightsabers. Red ones . Darth Rattus, Dark Lord of the Rodents


----------



## Dog Moon

Although you waited a LONG time to order Ptolus if you only have 903.



Blackrat said:


> With Lightsabers. Red ones . Darth Rattus, Dark Lord of the Rodents




You know, if you became a community supporter, you could change the Registered User under your name to Darth Rattus, Dark Lord of the Rodents

Dang it, it keeps merging those two posts for some reason.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Although you waited a LONG time to order Ptolus if you only have 903.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you became a community supporter, you could change the Registered User under your name to Darth Rattus, Dark Lord of the Rodents




Yeah, I've mused over becoming one since last summer but never got around to do it . When I have some money to put to it again, I'll try and remember ENW.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I've mused over becoming one since last summer but never got around to do it . When I have some money to put to it again, I'll try and remember ENW.




I think my subscription is about to end and unfortunately, two things are keeping me from resubscribing: no job and i dislike the idea of paypal, which is apparently the only thing they accept.

Previously, I had a friend buy it for me and I paid him cash, but that really isn't an option anymore, sadly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Very good, but I would love to know what you used to translate that. Technically that means "good morning illegal" with no grammar...




InterTran.com



Dog Moon said:


> Wow, Rev, you own a lot of books.




And by Feb of next year I'll have added a lot more. I'm keen on finishing up my 2.X and D20 Modern collection.



Blackrat said:


> With Lightsabers. Red ones . Darth Rattus, Dark Lord of the Rodents




I think I have a new NPC for my Star Wars D20 game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What the hell?!?!?  I was playing Age of Empires III then I heard a commotion in the hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damned Automerge Doublepost!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What the hell?!?!?  I was playing Age of Empires III then I heard a commotion in the hive.




I  believe it was blackrat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What the hell?!?!?  I was playing Age of Empires III then I heard a commotion in the hive.




Thats what you get when you think you're severed from the hive! Mwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> InterTran.com




So what the heck did you write there originally for it to translate it to "illegal". I think part of it was "good morning" though


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Damned Automerge Doublepost!




Well, I guess that'll slow down some of our postcounts, sadly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:Q  luckily I don't lve near a grave yard cause I'd hate to have zombies running around.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Although you waited a LONG time to order Ptolus if you only have 903.




I preoordered it two months before it was released.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> :Q  luckily I don't lve near a grave yard cause I'd hate to have zombies running around.




Actually, Zombies don't really run.  I think they're more keen on shuffling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So what the heck did you write there originally for it to translate it to "illegal". I think part of it was "good morning" though




The word 'blackrat'.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, Zombies don't really run.  I think they're more keen on shuffling.




They could be shambling...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I preoordered it two months before it was released.




Yeah, but wasn't it like on preorder for something like 5-6 at least months beforehand or something like that?  I think I ordered mine REALLY early, apparently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> :Q  luckily I don't lve near a grave yard cause I'd hate to have zombies running around.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> They could be shambling...




I thought only mounds did that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, but wasn't it like on preorder for something like 5-6 at least months beforehand or something like that?  I think I ordered mine REALLY early, apparently.




It was available for preorder a year before release, I think.



Dog Moon said:


> Actually, Zombies don't really run.  I think they're more keen on shuffling.




Apparently you've never seen The Mummy with Brendan Fraser. 



Dog Moon said:


> I thought only mounds did that?




Hmmm....new quickplate?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> It was available for preorder a year before release, I think.




I knew it was a long length of time, but didn't realize exactly how long.  I must have preordered like the first night preorders were possible.



Reveille said:


> Hmmm....new quickplate?




Actually, it's an already existing creature.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> You and me.



Then you only need a stick reveille!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, it's an already existing creature.




Well its not in the MM...so which book? Libris?



Lord Tirian said:


> Then you only need a stick reveille!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




A stick trumpet?  How would that work?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Well its not in the MM...so which book? Libris?




Shambling Mound is no longer in the MM?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The word 'blackrat'.




Ah! Wait, what! Now that's weird...

But I'll give you grammar & vocabulary lesson.

"Good", as it translated correctly is "Hyvä", but in this case it bends to "Hyvää". And it did also translate "Morning" technically correct but when used as a greeting we used a different word; "huomenta". The etymology of that word escapes me for it is actually misspelled translation of "tomorrow" . And "blackrat" is "mustarotta".

So full translation would be:

Hyvää huomenta mustarotta 

And Hyvää Huomenta to you too


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Shambling Mound is no longer in the MM?




I meant the zombie!  



Blackrat said:


> And Hyvää Huomenta to you too




Many thanks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, no ads totally rules!



Reveille said:


> I meant the zombie!




Well, I said that as far as I knew, only mounds shambled.  What did you expect?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, no ads totally rules!




Yep. I've had that feature turned on since it became available.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, no ads totally rules!




I don't know. I like this new ad by WotC.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, I hate playing games with a computer allie.  When ever I attacked the enimy base it would only send it's troops in once I'm about to get slaughtered, which really sucked considering I was using rockets and cannons to kill off swarms of enimy mooks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yep. I've had that feature turned on since it became available.




Didn't realize it was available until just now.  Knew they had been working on it, but hadn't known it was done yet.



Blackrat said:


> I don't know. I like this new ad by WotC.




I wouldn't know, since I can't see it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware, I hate playing games with a computer allie.  When ever I attacked the enimy base it would only send it's troops in once I'm about to get slaughtered, which really sucked considering I was using rockets and cannons to kill off swarms of enimy mooks.




Which is why when I play AoE I have only one computer opponent. 



Dog Moon said:


> I wouldn't know, since I can't see it.




No ads FTW!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, that was easy.



i'm sure it was the first time on the internets, too.



Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, no ads totally rules!



That option is available? Woo!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Theres a new WoTC ad?  The only ad I gotten since ENW2 went live was one of those "Google ads" which has alot of links on it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Theres a new WoTC ad?  The only ad I gotten since ENW2 went live was one of those "Google ads" which has alot of links on it.




Yeah. It says "Brace yourself for 4e" and shows Orcus smashing to the screen . I love it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. It says "Brace yourself for 4e" and shows Orcus smashing to the screen . I love it.




Care to link the image here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. It says "Brace yourself for 4e" and shows Orcus smashing to the screen . I love it.




Someone quick find Nightfall and ask him if he approves that ad.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Care to link the image here?




It's a flash-ad. I have no idea how to link it here. Maybe you ought to turn ads back on


----------



## Relique du Madde

I see that ad right now.  Thats so much better then the last ad their marketing devision created.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm. I think I spotted the naked wizard around a while ago. Though he might have put some robes on... Anyways, uber-nice work on those new badges Lord Tirian .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Someone quick find Nightfall and ask him if he approves that ad.




He was banned some time ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> He was banned some time ago.




That explains why I haven't seen him around ENW in a long ass time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> That explains why I haven't seen him around ENW in a long ass time.




Wasn't it here that we discussing this a few days ago?  Someone apparently doesn't read the entirety of the Hive!

We should start a protest.  Bring back Nightfall!  Bring back Nightfall!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Wasn't it here that we discussing this a few days ago?  Someone apparently doesn't read the entirety of the Hive!




:O  :ducks:


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, I didn't know that. Perma-banned? I saw him on AIM the other day...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Wasn't it here that we discussing this a few days ago?  Someone apparently doesn't read the entirety of the Hive!
> 
> We should start a protest.  Bring back Nightfall!  Bring back Nightfall!




That would be Knightfall1972, user that has a 'k' before the n.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Wasn't it here that we discussing this a few days ago?  Someone apparently doesn't read the entirety of the Hive!
> 
> We should start a protest.  Bring back Nightfall!  Bring back Nightfall!




The Hive Uprising! Has it began? The future will remember this as the day when we liberated the world... Or then as just another day when nothing important happened...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Perma-banned? I saw him on AIM the other day...




Yep, perma-banned.



Blackrat said:


> The Hive Uprising! Has it began? The future will remember this as the day when we liberated the world... Or then as just another day when nothing important happened...




The time for Hiveocracy is now!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, crazy. (and, hi, Rel/Fru)

In other news, while doing a search, I got this message: "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 36 seconds."


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Wow, crazy. (and, hi, Rel/Fru)
> 
> In other news, while doing a search, I got this message: "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 36 seconds."




That's crazy 



Reveille said:


> The time for Hiveocracy is now!!




I thought it was half a year ago... Well anyways, can I be in charge of our military?

This new automerge feature is disturbing...


----------



## Jdvn1

We have a military? Will this get violent? Will I have to sign a waiver?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Wow, crazy. (and, hi, Rev/Fru)




FIFY. I'm not Rel


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> This new automerge feature is disturbing...




I like it


----------



## Jdvn1

And, yes, automerge causes some conversational confusion.



Reveille said:


> FIFY. I'm not Rel



Hah! Amusing typo on my part. I know who you are, really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I thought it was half a year ago... Well anyways, can I be in charge of our military?




Yes. You can be the General. And I'll be your Lieutenant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I thought it was half a year ago... Well anyways, can I be in charge of our military?




I call captain of the Hive Air-Pirate Ship!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> We have a military? Will this get violent? Will I have to sign a waiver?




Of course we have military. How else we're going to incite global uprising and bring everyone under the Hiveocracy? We have our own religion too. It's penned into the Codex Hiveous...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> This new automerge feature is disturbing...






Blackrat said:


> I like it




You're weird....


----------



## Jdvn1

Can we play "Suicide is Painless" during the war?



Relique du Madde said:


> I call captain of the Hive Air-Pirate Ship!



That's so cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's penned into the Codex Hiveous...




Repent now or fall under our blade!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Of course we have military. How else we're going to incite global uprising and bring everyone under the Hiveocracy? We have our own religion too. It's penned into the Codex Hiveous...



I guess "massive propoganda campaign" wasn't an option?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You're weird....




Me? Weird? Ofcourse I am, it's the 33rd rule of acquisition of Codex Hiveous .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Me? Weird? Ofcourse I am, it's the 33rd rule of acquisition of Codex Hiveous .



Hm, my local Borders bookstore doesn't have a copy of that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> I guess "massive propoganda campaign" wasn't an option?




Tell that to the CIA!!! 



Jdvn1 said:


> Hm, my local Borders bookstore doesn't have a copy of that...




It isn't a book that can be bout, only given.


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:


> Hm, my local Borders bookstore doesn't have a copy of that...



Y'know, you can edit your post within 30 seconds, but you can't post/automerge a post within 30 seconds. Interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Me? Weird? Ofcourse I am, it's the 33rd rule of acquisition of Codex Hiveous .




33rd? I thought it was the 22nd?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Me? Weird? Ofcourse I am, it's the 33rd rule of acquisition of Codex Hiveous .




Half my copy was devoured by family's dog lucy... can you remind me what rule 47 was?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Tell that to the CIA!!!



Well, for the hiveocracy, I mean. 


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> It isn't a book that can be bout, only given.



So you're saying they have free copies?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 33rd? I thought it was the 22nd?




Well I'm still editing the original copy. I just added these new rules of acquisition yeaterday.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> 33rd? I thought it was the 22nd?



I think it depends on the edition of the book you have. Are we playing by 3.x or 4E Hiveocracy rules?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> So you're saying they have free copies?




No, I'm saying that only a hiver can bequath the Codex to other hivers.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Half my copy was devoured by family's dog lucy... can you remind me what rule 47 was?




Never kiss a bearded Klingon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> I think it depends on the edition of the book you have. Are we playing by 3.x or 4E Hiveocracy rules?




Check my profile. Notice my birthday.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Well I'm still editing the original copy. I just added these new rules of acquisition yeaterday.



Hot off the press!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Never kiss a bearded Klingon




And only a Klingon would fart in an airlock.....a joke told by my best friend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> No, I'm saying that only a hiver can bequath the Codex to other hivers.



Oh, it has yet to be bequothen to me, then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Are we playing by 3.x or 4E Hiveocracy rules?




There's only one hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh now... does the existance of multiple version of the Codex means there's going to be a Hive-schizm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Check my profile. Notice my birthday.



Haha! 1st ed Hiveocracy, then?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Oh, it has yet to be bequothen to me, then.




As sonn as I get my copy from Blackrat, I shall make a copy myself and mail it off to you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> There's only one hive.



There's only one Greyhawk too, but how many edition changes has it undergone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh now... does the existance of multiple version of the Codex means there's going to be a Hive-schizm?




No.



Jdvn1 said:


> There's only one Greyhawk too, but how many edition changes has it undergone?




None.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh now... does the existance of multiple version of the Codex means there's going to be a Hive-schizm?



Nah, first there has to be a HiveWorld, and then we'll undergo edition wars and mindless trolling, and _then_ there'll be a Hive-schism.  



Reveille said:


> As sonn as I get my copy from Blackrat, I shall make a copy myself and mail it off to you.



Thanks! But, really, I just wanted to use the word "bequothen."


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> As sonn as I get my copy from Blackrat, I shall make a copy myself and mail it off to you.




And remember, every copy must be made exactly as the orginal, right down to the flaws on the paper itself... I like to borrow some rules from other cultures you see, and this Narn style is nifty .


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> None.



Hah! Pfft. Bollocks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Hah! Pfft. Sandra Bullocks.




FIFMe. Rawr.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> And remember, every copy must be made exactly as the orginal, right down to the flaws on the paper itself... I like to borrow some rules from other cultures you see, and this Narn style is nifty .



There isn't a pdf version available of _How to Hiveocracy in x easy steps_?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And remember, every copy must be made exactly as the orginal, right down to the flaws on the paper itself... I like to borrow some rules from other cultures you see, and this Narn style is nifty .




Flaws in the paper?! You're mad, mad I tell you!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And remember, every copy must be made exactly as the orginal, right down to the flaws on the paper itself... I like to borrow some rules from other cultures you see, and this Narn style is nifty .




Just remind me not to but my "watermark" on the cover like I usually do to my rpg books.. I'd hate to track down each edition and add the watermark to them so that they all match.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> There isn't a pdf version available of _How to Hiveocracy in x easy steps_?




Nope.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> FIFMe. Rawr.



Hehe. She'll be in our Hiveocracy too, right?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Flaws in the paper?! You're mad, mad I tell you!




Madness? Madness!?

THIS... IS... HIVE!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> And remember, every copy must be made exactly as the orginal, right down to the flaws on the paper itself... I like to borrow some rules from other cultures you see, and this Narn style is nifty .



Why are you using flawed paper?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Just remind me not to but my "watermark" on the cover like I usually do to my rpg books.. I'd hate to track down each edition and make sure they all match.




Watermark? You have your own personal watermark? 



blackrat said:


> madness? Madness!?
> 
> This... Is... Hive!




EXACTLY!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Just remind me not to but my "watermark" on the cover like I usually do to my rpg books.. I'd hate to track down each edition and add the watermark to them so that they all match.




You know how hard these coffee-marks are to reproduce to match the orginal. Oy...


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Just remind me not to but my "watermark" on the cover like I usually do to my rpg books.. I'd hate to track down each edition and add the watermark to them so that they all match.



Ah, so that's the book you're reading in your avatar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Hehe. She'll be in our Hiveocracy too, right?




Maybe.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Watermark? You have your own personal watermark?
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLYy!




It's called a glass of soda on the outside cover


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Why are you using flawed paper?




Because it makes forgery harder ofcourse .


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> You know how hard these coffee-marks are to reproduce to match the orginal. Oy...



"Watermark" not "coffeemark."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Ah, so that's the book you're reading in your avatar?




Uhmn...   yeah...


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Because it makes forgery harder ofcourse .



You don't think the insanity in the text of the book itself will make forgery sufficiently difficult?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Because it makes forgery harder ofcourse .




Maybe you need a printing press?


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhmn...   yeah...



Convenient how it works out, doesn't it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> You don't think the insanity in the text of the book itself will make forgery sufficiently difficult?




I think I failed my SAN check... let's see... 1d10 + 20 SAN loss...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> You don't think the insanity in the text of the book itself will make forgery sufficiently difficult?




Insanity? You have to be insane to be able to read it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Maybe you need a printing press?



We're a low-budget hiveocracy, I'm afraid.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Maybe you need a printing press?




What's that now? Some new invention? I never trust these new inventions made by nearly beardless younglings.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I failed my SAN check... let's see... 1d10 + 20 SAN loss...



Isn't there a 1/2 level in there somewhere?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What's that now? Some new invention? I never trust these new inventions made by nearly beardless younglings.




  You've nae heard of the printing press?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Insanity? You have to be insane to be able to read it.



Regardless, you'd be insane after you were done reading it--forgery isn't something we have to worry about, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> We're a low-budget hiveocracy, I'm afraid.




Well, if we all pitched in....I can do my part of $150 a month...of course I'd have no money to play with...


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> What's that now? Some new invention? I never trust these new inventions made by nearly beardless younglings.



 "nearly beardless"

I suppose zombies tend to not have beards...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You've nae heard of the printing press?




I trust my trusty chisel... Oh, did I forget to mention. I decided this paper stuff is too flimsy for our great book. I'm engraving it to stone-slabs now...


----------



## Horacio

Morning Hive !

You are chatty this morning ! 

Oh, the CS badge has changed...

* Horacio is going to change avatars... *


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Regardless, you'd be insane after you were done reading it--forgery isn't something we have to worry about, I think.




That was Blackrats original point....I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Well, if we all pitched in....I can do my part of $150 a month...of course I'd have no money to play with...



"Brand new!"
"Now with lemon-fresh scent!"
"Yours for a low low price of _only_ $150 per month!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I trust my trusty chisel... Oh, did I forget to mention. I decided this paper stuff is too flimsy for our great book. I'm engraving it to stone-slabs now...




That'll make hard to reforge! 



Horacio said:


> Morning Hive !
> 
> You are chatty this morning !
> 
> Oh, the CS badge has changed...
> 
> * Horacio is going to change avatars... *




Welcome to the madness Horacio......now blow that horn!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> I trust my trusty chisel... Oh, did I forget to mention. I decided this paper stuff is too flimsy for our great book. I'm engraving it to stone-slabs now...



You've been misspelling "Hiveocracy" as "Hiveocrazy" throughout the text... you need to go back and rechisel the whole thing...



Horacio said:


> Morning Hive !
> 
> You are chatty this morning !
> 
> Oh, the CS badge has changed...
> 
> * Horacio is going to change avatars... *



Morning? Sure, why not!

Hi!

And, yes, I like the new thingies...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> "nearly beardless"
> 
> I suppose zombies tend to not have beards...




You'd be surprised. Blacbeard continued to have his beard for 150 years after he died.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> You've been misspelling "Hiveocracy" as "Hiveocrazy" throughout the text... you need to go back and rechisel the whole thing...




Oh, sorry. Take these to Relique and give him a hammer. Tell him to smash them to rubbles. I'll start from the beginning...


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> That'll make hard to reforge!



Where are we going to find that much African red marble?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> You've been misspelling "Hiveocracy" as "Hiveocrazy" throughout the text... you need to go back and rechisel the whole thing...




ROFL!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> You'd be surprised. Blacbeard continued to have his beard for 150 years after he died.



Haha. You'd expect organic matter to decompose and fall away after being zombified...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Where are we going to find that much African red marble?




Maybe in AZ? Ever heard of the Red rocks of Sedona? 



Jdvn1 said:


> Haha. You'd expect organic matter to decompose and fall away after being zombified...




Thing is he wasn't zombified. He laid to rest in a slab of stone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Oh, sorry. Take these to Relique and give him a hammer. Tell him to smash them to rubbles. I'll start from the beginning...



Oh, we could make some sweet minis out of that stone, I bet. How about we put the "overthrow the world" thing on hold for a game of D&D?



Reveille said:


> Maybe in AZ? Ever heard of the Red rocks of Sedona?



Hm. Sure, close enough, I guess!


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Thing is he wasn't zombified. He laid to rest in a slab of stone.



Oh, that's uncomfortable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Oh, we could make some sweet minis out of that stone, I bet. How about we put the "overthrow the world" thing on hold for a game of D&D?




They'd need to be painted though. 



Jdvn1 said:


> Oh, that's uncomfortable.




Unless of course, you're dead, and he was.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Oh, we could make some sweet minis out of that stone, I bet. How about we put the "overthrow the world" thing on hold for a game of D&D?




What good plan. Have to remember to put that into the Codex... Rule of Acquisition #200498816. Hmm doesn't sound good, have to shuffle them a bit, let's call this one #3


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh, sorry. Take these to Relique and give him a hammer. Tell him to smash them to rubbles. I'll start from the beginning...




RELIQUE SMASH!!

::hits the tablets with his hands::

ouch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What good plan. Have to remember to put that into the Codex... Rule of Acquisition #200498816. Hmm doesn't sound good, have to shuffle them a bit, let's call this one #3




Sounds like a plan. 



Relique du Madde said:


> RELIQUE SMASH!!
> 
> ::hits the tablets with his hands::
> 
> ouch.




Yeah, That'd hurt.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Unless of course, you're dead, and he was.



Oh, that's comfortable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Oh, that's comfortable.




Regardless, HE WAS DEAD!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> RELIQUE SMASH!!
> 
> ::hits the tablets with his hands::
> 
> ouch.




No! Hammer! See, this...

*Throws Relique a hammer*


----------



## Relique du Madde

lol.  Since I jumped into the Hive my postings per day went up from 1.0 to 2.78.  I rock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think I'm starting to like the Automerge Doublepost feature.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> What good plan. Have to remember to put that into the Codex... Rule of Acquisition #200498816. Hmm doesn't sound good, have to shuffle them a bit, let's call this one #3



You were on 200498816 already? So now you have to restart _again_? Are you sure the previous 3 deserves to be knocked down to 4, now? Or are you moving it down to 200498816?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No! Hammer! See, this...
> 
> *Throws Relique a hammer*




::Goes Super Smash Brothers on the Tablet.::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> lol.  Since I jumped into the Hive my postings per day went up from 1.0 to 2.78.  I rock.




Hey, you'd best be giving Blackrat his rock back!


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Regardless, HE WAS DEAD!



If suicide is painless, being dead is probably comfortable in general, don't you think?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

relique du madde said:


> ::goes super smash brothers on the tablet.::




hey!!


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Or are you moving it down to 200498816?




Oh, great! Why didn't I think of that. Now I have to start over AGAIN...


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> RELIQUE SMASH!!
> 
> ::hits the tablets with his hands::
> 
> ouch.



Can I recommend gloves or something?



Relique du Madde said:


> lol.  Since I jumped into the Hive my postings per day went up from 1.0 to 2.78.  I rock.



Don't forget to leap before you look. Or something. How does it go? Ask Hafrogman or something, I dunno.



Relique du Madde said:


> ::Goes Super Smash Brothers on the Tablet.::



Ooh, can I play?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> If suicide is painless, being dead is probably comfortable in general, don't you think?




Um, no. Being dead means being unfeeling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> hey!!




It's not my fault...  The rat gave me the hammer.  How am I supposed to know it would make me spaz out like a coke addict?


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> hey!!



Pride weekend is over with.

Heeeeeey....



I think my girlfriend shouldn't see this post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's not my fault...  The rat gave me the hammer.  How am I supposed to know it would make me spaz out like a coke addict?




You were already in hyper mode. Boyo, you need a chill pill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Oh, great! Why didn't I think of that. Now I have to start over AGAIN...



Sorry!

By the way, what font are you chiseling in? Be careful that it's not copywritten. We dont' want to get sued in the midst of taking over the world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Pride weekend is over with.
> 
> Heeeeeey....
> 
> 
> 
> I think my girlfriend shouldn't see this post.




'tch....eep!



Jdvn1 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> By the way, what font are you chiseling in? Be careful that it's not copywritten. We dont' want to get sued in the midst of taking over the world.




Most likely Verdana or Arial.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Sorry!
> 
> By the way, what font are you chiseling in? Be careful that it's not copywritten. We dont' want to get sued in the midst of taking over the world.




Nah. I invented my own alphabet just to prevent this from happening . Aren't I sneaky...


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Um, no. Being dead means being unfeeling.



Are you saying zombies don't have feelings?! They're (ex-)people too!!

You did catch my M*A*S*H reference before, right?



Relique du Madde said:


> It's not my fault...  The rat gave me the hammer.  How am I supposed to know it would make me spaz out like a coke addict?



The hammer has always done that in Smash Brothers games. You should know that!



Blackrat said:


> Nah. I invented my own alphabet just to prevent this from happening . Aren't I sneaky...



So does that mean you need to chisel to decryption code for us too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Are you saying zombies don't have feelings?! They're (ex-)people too!!
> 
> You did catch my M*A*S*H reference before, right?




Indeed. 



Jdvn1 said:


> So does that mean you need to chisel to decryption code for us too?




He'd better have. Or I'm gonna be..... 



Blackrat said:


> Nah. I invented my own alphabet just to prevent this from happening . Aren't I sneaky...




 I think font and alphabet are two different things.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd better have. Or I'm gonna be.....
> 
> 
> 
> I think font and alphabet are two different things.



I don't have many people I can make M*A*S*H references to around here...

Well, we might have to get Cracker Jack decoder rings.

Oh, Rev has a point! You can't chisel your new alphabet in a pre-existing font, if the font is copywritten!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I think font and alphabet are two different things.




Yeah, but since there is no existing font for my new letters there can't be copyright issues...


----------



## Jdvn1

By the way, are you chiseling on the back of the slabs, too, to save stone? We should be eco-friendly Hiveocratic overlords, you know.



Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but since there is no existing font for my new letters there can't be copyright issues...



The new letters aren't just the old letters turned on their sides, are they?


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> By the way, are you chiseling on the back of the slabs, too, to save stone? We should be eco-friendly Hiveocratic overlords, you know.
> 
> 
> The new letters aren't just the old letters turned on their sides, are they?




No, they're pictograms...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> By the way, are you chiseling on the back of the slabs, too, to save stone? We should be eco-friendly Hiveocratic overlords, you know.




I think I have to agree with Joy Division on this one... 



Blackrat said:


> No, they're pictograms...




Ay carumba....



Jdvn1 said:


> The new letters aren't just the old letters turned on their sides, are they?




ROFL!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> No, they're pictograms...



They're not pictures of black rats doing silly things, are they?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I think I have to agree with Joy Division on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Ay carumba....




I'll read you the first line...

Bird, Bird, Sun, Pyramid, Bird, Guy standing in weird sideways pose, Pyramid...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> They're not pictures of black rats doing silly things, are they?




Wouldn't be surprising... 



Blackrat said:


> Bird, Bird, Sun, Pyramid, Bird, Guy standing in weird sideways pose, Pyramid...




Amenophous?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'll read you the first line...
> 
> Bird, Bird, Sun, Pyramid, Bird, Guy standing in weird sideways pose, Pyramid...




So what exactly does that line say?


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> I'll read you the first line...
> 
> Bird, Bird, Sun, Pyramid, Bird, Guy standing in weird sideways pose, Pyramid...



I don't think BBSPBGP is the correct spelling of that. Do you have an editor?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So what exactly does that line say?




"First there was the Hive..."



Jdvn1 said:


> I don't think BBSPBGP is the correct spelling of that. Do you have an editor?




Hmm. You might be right. Need to check the spelling...


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> "First there was the Hive..."



Wasn't there EN World before the Hive? And the D&D before that? And the intertubes before that? And electricity before that? And Benjamind Franklin before that? And dinosaurs before that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> "First there was the Hive..."



and it was good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Wasn't there EN World before the Hive? And the D&D before that? And the intertubes before that? And electricity before that? And Benjamind Franklin before that? And dinosaurs before that?




From the perspective of an omnipresent being that would happen at the same time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Wasn't there EN World before the Hive? And the D&D before that? And the intertubes before that? And electricity before that? And Benjamind Franklin before that? And dinosaurs before that?




The codex is about the HIVE and nothing else.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Wasn't there EN World before the Hive? And the D&D before that? And the intertubes before that? And electricity before that? And Benjamind Franklin before that? And dinosaurs before that?




Blasphemy... The Hive might not have been in perceivable form, but it was first...


----------



## Jdvn1

And, are you sure you accurately chiseled a parrot and not a condor?



Relique du Madde said:


> From the perspective of an omnipresent being that would happen at the same time.



From the perspective of an omnipresent being, wouldn't that also exist at the same time as the end of the Hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> And, are you sure you accurately chiseled a parrot and not a condor?




It's supposed to be a condor...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> And, are you sure you accurately chiseled a parrot and not a condor?




It looks like a stork. Amenophous?


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Blasphemy... The Hive might not have been in perceivable form, but it was first...



My mistake. You're the historian!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's supposed to be a condor...




Cripe....so much for the egyptologists in us.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> It's supposed to be a condor...





Reveille said:


> It looks like a stork. Amenophous?



 Blackrat's stoneworking skills will cause translation problems, it seems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Blackrat's stoneworking skills will cause translation problems, it seems.




Imagine 2000 years from now.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> Blackrat's stoneworking skills will cause translation problems, it seems.




Hmm. Maybe I need to hire a dwarf to do the chiseling...











Who added that new tag?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> And, are you sure you accurately chiseled a parrot and not a condor?
> 
> 
> From the perspective of an omnipresent being, wouldn't that also exist at the same time as the end of the Hive?




As well as the Hive's resurrection, it's second death, it's reincarnation, the death of the reincarnation then it's Ascension, it's fall and that weekend in Vegas which the Hive wishes to forget.   That's why most omnipresent entities tend to go insane...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Who added that new tag?




Yours truly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Who added that new tag?




Which one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> As well as the Hive's resurrection, it's second death, it's reincarnation, the death of the reincarnation then it's Ascension, it's fall and that weekend in Vegas which the Hive wishes to forget.   That's why most omnipresent entities tend to go insane...




You been watching Stargate SG1 again?  



Relique du Madde said:


> Which one?




Codex Hiveous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Reveille said:


> Yours truly.



Amusing!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Amusing!




Just like you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> As well as the Hive's resurrection, it's second death, it's reincarnation, the death of the reincarnation then it's Ascension, it's fall and that weekend in Vegas which the Hive wishes to forget.   That's why most omnipresent entities tend to go insane...



Let's not mention Vegas. Who knows what crazy places that conversation could take us. No craziness here!

Omnipresent, of course, have plenty of time to work things out, though. I think they tend to just ignore all of the confusion.



Reveille said:


> Just like you.



Nevar.

Though, speaking of which, I'm exhausted. Going to bed now! G'night!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Let's not mention Vegas. Who knows what crazy places that conversation could take us. No craziness here!




Which reminds me, anyone know what Cat Moon is up to?



Jdvn1 said:


> Nevar.
> 
> Though, speaking of which, I'm exhausted. Going to bed now! G'night!




I think you are quite amusing. 

Good night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Though, speaking of which, I'm exhausted. Going to bed now! G'night!




night


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hive crash?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Hive crash?




I think.


----------



## Horacio

Wow chatty Hive !


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think.




Me so sad. It was fun while it lasted.



Horacio said:


> Wow chatty Hive !




Did you blow your horn?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Me so sad. It was fun while it lasted.




Sorry, I went to hire a dwarf. Didn't find one


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Sorry, I went to hire a dwarf. Didn't find one




D'oh!

I'm gonna go grab breakfast. Be back in a few.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Did you blow your horn?






Blackrat said:


> Sorry, I went to hire a dwarf. Didn't find one






oh. my.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> I'm gonna go grab breakfast. Be back in a few.



Will it be a dwarf?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Will it be a dwarf?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Spaghetti.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Spaghetti.




A spaghetti dwarf?! Wow! Haven't seen one of those in quite some time. They're quite rare in these altitudes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A spaghetti dwarf?! Wow! Haven't seen one of those in quite some time. They're quite rare in these altitudes.




No, no. Just spaghetti. No dwarf.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey! Where's my Hive invite to the Social Group?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Hey! Where's my Hive invite to the Social Group?




Whoops...


----------



## Horacio

Hi again, Hive !

Testing if avatar is o.k. with new badge...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> Hi again, Hive !
> 
> Testing if avatar is o.k. with new badge...




Looks great!


----------



## Horacio

And now, for Lord Tirian :


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> Hi again, Hive !
> 
> Testing if avatar is o.k. with new badge...




_You are the Last Dragon
You possess the power of the Glow_




I'm watching My Super X-Girlfriend.   It's funny, I thought that movie would be lame when it came out in the theaters...  How I was wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm watching My Super X-Girlfriend.   It's funny, I thought that movie would be lame when it came out in the theaters...  How I was wrong.




Yeah, its pretty funny. I've watched it twice since it hit the premium channels.


----------



## Horacio

Thanks !

And for Reveille :


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> Thanks !
> 
> And for Reveille :




Cool, many thanks!


----------



## Blackrat

So, what happened to that cousin of yours Rev? Haven't seen her around here for quite some time...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So, what happened to that cousin of yours Rev? Haven't seen her around here for quite some time...




Her son has become quite a handful, she barely has any time to have a social life.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Her son has become quite a handful, she barely has any time to have a social life.




Oh. Kids... Yeah, never going to get one of those . If you happen to be in contact with her, tell her to pop by in the Hive once in a while. We need more Hivers...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> If you happen to be in contact with her, tell her to pop by in the Hive once in a while. We need more Hivers...




I still keep in touch with her via email, but she just has no time for gaming/web right now.



Blackrat said:


> Oh. Kids... Yeah, never going to get one of those




Never? Mandy and I have decided that we want to at least try to have a son together should we get married. She has two daughters, but she would like to have a son. Besides I don't think I could live w/o having offspring of my own. They are a handful, but they're totally worth it.

------

BTW, here is Kida's profile page.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Horacio said:


> Hi again, Hive !
> 
> Testing if avatar is o.k. with new badge...



Thanks! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

So what are everyone doing? I'm trying to type up some history section for my homebrew and realized there's quite a lot of stuff to write up. I should try and find my old notes 'cause I've propably forgotten about 75% of everything...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So what are everyone doing? I'm trying to type up some history section for my homebrew and realized there's quite a lot of stuff to write up. I should try and find my old notes 'cause I've propably forgotten about 75% of everything...




Created a couple of Social Groups.


----------



## Blackrat

I found a place for dragonborn on my setting . Though their origin story will become much more like that of the dragonborn in Draconomicon...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I found a place for dragonborn on my setting . Though their origin story will become much more like that of the dragonborn in Draconomicon...




No Dragonborn (3E anyway) or Kobolds in my setting. Instead I have the Dracha & Mojh from Arcana Evolved.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> No Dragonborn (3E anyway) or Kobolds in my setting. Instead I have the Dracha & Mojh from Arcana Evolved.




Aww... I love kobolds. Pesky little pests . Oh, and in case you were interested, though you propably aren't, in my setting Dragons are actually immortal. Though the elder they get, the more they sleep. There is actually one dragon who's so old that she has slept for the past few million years .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Aww... I love kobolds. Pesky little pests . Oh, and in case you were interested, though you propably aren't, in my setting Dragons are actually immortal. Though the elder they get, the more they sleep. There is actually one dragon who's so old that she has slept for the past few million years .




Elves in the Tale can become immortal if they go throiugh the Rite of Longevity. Only elves may undergo the rite.

Any others that wish to become immortal nneds to go throught the Ritual of Immortality, wherein one participant must sacrifice their own life so that the individual undergoing the ritual can become immortal. 

The first person that underwent the ritual had a very good and loyal friend that sacrificed themself for him. The sacrificee ascended to be the god of magic (was a wizard/cleric in life) named Jorjh. The individual that underwent the ritual went on to find the secret of constructing sky cities and mythallars.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

If, let's say, there was a secret society of hive minders, and I was invited to it and had accepted the invitation, would I be allowed to talk about it in public? Or in this thread?



Reveille said:


> No Dragonborn (3E anyway) or Kobolds in my setting. Instead I have the Dracha & Mojh from Arcana Evolved.



For ideas on conversion to 4E, see my blog *shameless blog*  (Of course, Dracha are easy - take Dragonborn, and give them a a Paragon Path where they grow wings)


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm. That sounds interesting... Do you have that ritual stuff written somewhere in your Player's Primer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Aww... I love kobolds. Pesky little pests.




The Meusmin (collective name for my rat and mice-folk) take on the mantle of the pesky pest race.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> If, let's say, there was a secret society of hive minders, and I was invited to it and had accepted the invitation, would I be allowed to talk about it in public? Or in this thread?




If, hypotethically ofcourse, there would exist, which I'm not saying there does, such a secret society, which I would know of but wouldn't admit. Then, theoretically, yes you could speak of it. But you couldn't say anything about the ardous process of getting invited, and how one would go about getting one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. That sounds interesting... Do you have that ritual stuff written somewhere in your Player's Primer?




Actually I'm using the rules for True Rituals from Relics & Rituals. I don't have it typed up yet.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> constructing sky cities




You have sky-cities! I have one. It's one of the three Cities of Mages


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You have sky-cities! I have one. It's one of the three Cities of Mages




Imagine Netheril never coming down from the height of its heyday and even boldly marching forward (through arcane and technological machinations) and progressing to the point of the Victorian era.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Imagine Netheril never coming down from the height of its heyday and even boldly marching forward (through arcane and technological machinations) and progressing to the point of the Victorian era.




Hah. That sounds pretty much like my Tir Talas, the flying mountain. It's inverted mountain that has a city on top and actual underground-city inside the mountain too. The other mage-cities are Tir Lanan that sails around on the back of a huge sea-turtle and Tir Sigl that just floats on a misty lake .


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Hah. That sounds pretty much like my Tir Talas, the flying mountain. It's inverted mountain that has a city on top and actual underground-city inside the mountain too. The other mage-cities are Tir Lanan that sails around on the back of a huge sea-turtle and Tir Sigl that just floats on a misty lake .



All this stuff really makes me want to homebrew again, despite my love for Eberron.

Well, I'm probably forced to do this, as we have to wait for more Eberron goodness in 4E.

Ah, scratch that, I keep procrastinating by idly homebrewing! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Heh, thanks LT. The sky-city idea actually came from a movie based on Gulliver's Travels. It looked so awesome that my setting had to have one .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> If, hypotethically ofcourse, there would exist, which I'm not saying there does, such a secret society, which I would know of but wouldn't admit. Then, theoretically, yes you could speak of it. But you couldn't say anything about the ardous process of getting invited, and how one would go about getting one.




In my case you just sort of whined about it until you got an invite, of course.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> In my case you just sort of whined about it until you got an invite, of course.




More like I forgot . Sorry... But now that you have been, why aren't you joining


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> If, hypotethically ofcourse, there would exist, which I'm not saying there does, such a secret society, which I would know of but wouldn't admit. Then, theoretically, yes you could speak of it. But you couldn't say anything about the ardous process of getting invited, and how one would go about getting one.




Ah, okay... I think that clears it up. 
If there was such secret society, and someone would have been invited to it, a Non-Disclousure Agreement should probably be passed along with the invitation, to ensure that the hypothetical member of a hypothetical group doesn't talk about anything inappropriate.



Blackrat said:


> Hmm. That sounds interesting... Do you have that ritual stuff written somewhere in your Player's Primer?




Player's Primer? We're not there yet, my friend! This is a Pre-Alpha state!


----------



## Blackrat

Hey. Rev started a story-hour. Cool... Are we allowed to comment in that thread too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hey. Rev started a story-hour. Cool... Are we allowed to comment in that thread too?




No. But if you do wish to discuss or ask questions the place for it is here.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Player's Primer? We're not there yet, my friend! This is a Pre-Alpha state!




He means the Primer to the Tale.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, okay... I think that clears it up.
> If there was such secret society, and someone would have been invited to it, a Non-Disclousure Agreement should probably be passed along with the invitation, to ensure that the hypothetical member of a hypothetical group doesn't talk about anything inappropriate.



Perhaps such secret societies would use such things as a test to qualify their worthiness. But, of course, only the founders of these non-existant societies could know about it.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> That would be Knightfall1972, user that has a 'k' before the n.




Oh yeah, we were discussing Nightfall WITH Knightfall.  



Jdvn1 said:


> We have a military? Will this get violent? Will I have to sign a waiver?




I'm pretty sure our military is heavily based upon your clones, or else we wouldn't have much manpower.  There'd be like 8 of us....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Oh yeah, we were discussing Nightfall WITH Knightfall.
> 
> I'm pretty sure our military is heavily based upon your clones, or else we wouldn't have much manpower.  There'd be like 8 of us....




Good morning Dog Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Good morning Dog Moon.




Good morning.  Looks like SOME people were busy last night while I slept.

Okay, I was starting to read through all that I had missed, but I think I stopped about 100 posts after I went to bed.  Couldn't read anymore.

Sadly, I need to force myself to go to bed earlier to get proper sleep, so I don't think I'll be up as late as everyone else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning.  Looks like SOME people were
> Sadly, I need to force myself to go to bed earlier to get proper sleep, so I don't think I'll be up as late as everyone else.




I like the night life, I like to boogy.


----------



## Horacio

But... but... good morning ? It's already 3 p.m., no morning here!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I like the night life, I like to boogy.




I like the night life as well.  However, I don't like the next day exhaustion I receive when I wake up after only 4 hours of sleep...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> But... but... good morning ? It's already 3 p.m., no morning here!




Yeah, yeah....time zones and all that. Dog Moon lives in Texas. 
EDIT: I though it was Texas, not quite sure since his location is listed as The Dog's War Room. 

Where *DO* you live Dog Moon?



Dog Moon said:


> I like the night life as well.  However, I don't like the next day exhaustion I receive when I wake up after only 4 hours of sleep...




I woke up at 8pm and I'll prolly be up till 5 pm, as I need to help my mom with grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yeah, yeah....time zones and all that. Dog Moon lives in Texas.
> EDIT: I though it was Texas, not quite sure since his location is listed as The Dog's War Room.
> 
> Where *DO* you live Dog Moon?




Haha.  I changed my location to that like 2 days ago.  

You have the correct time zone, but the complete opposite side of the United States.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Haha.  I changed my location to that like 2 days ago.
> 
> You have the correct time zone, but the complete opposite side of the United States.




North Dakota?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> North Dakota?




Close, but ewww.  

Hopkins, Minnesota.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Close, but ewww.
> 
> Hopkins, Minnesota.




Ah-Ha.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Ah-Ha.




It used to be Minneapolis, Minnesota, but then I moved.  I now live in a suburb of Minneapolis.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Oh, sweet, I hadn't noticed the new Community Supporter account "badges" - look much better - not so "in-your-face-green"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, sweet, I hadn't noticed the new Community Supporter account "badges" - look much better - not so "in-your-face-green"




Also reduces badge envy.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Blackrat said:


> Oh. Kids... Yeah, never going to get one of those . If you happen to be in contact with her, tell her to pop by in the Hive once in a while. We need more Hivers...




well im working on it but so far my daughter still lives in 4 hour time blocks and doesn't have much controll of her fingers. I had to give up in person games for now (Saturdays are now for sleeping) but I still have time for enworld.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> It used to be Minneapolis, Minnesota, but then I moved.  I now live in a suburb of Minneapolis.



Interesting.  Come September, pay no mind to the frog peering in your bedroom window while you sleep.  It certainly won't be me, I won't be anywhere near the suburbs of Minneapolis.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Interesting.  Come September, pay no mind to the frog peering in your bedroom window while you sleep.  It certainly won't be me, I won't be anywhere near the suburbs of Minneapolis.
> 
> *shifty eyes*




  ROFL!!!!

You funny frog you. Oh and Mornin' to you.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Oh and Mornin' to you.



Mornin' to you as well, my good trumpet.

The Hive certainly seems to be lively since ENWorld 2.0.  This is good.  I'm still sad that the 1,000 post limit seems to remain in effect though.  What is the point of all this newfangledness if we can't get back to 40,000 posts.  Instead all we get are blogs and wikipedias and secret societies that certainly don't exist, and I have no idea what you're talking about, so stop talking about it before I have to take measures.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Mornin' to you as well, my good trumpet.
> 
> The Hive certainly seems to be lively since ENWorld 2.0.




The crew of the night hive has definitely been pulling its weight.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Interesting.  Come September, pay no mind to the frog peering in your bedroom window while you sleep.  It certainly won't be me, I won't be anywhere near the suburbs of Minneapolis.
> 
> *shifty eyes*




So will you be using a ladder to look through the 2nd-story window or glue yourself to the wall?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So will you be using a ladder to look through the 2nd-story window or glue yourself to the wall?




Frogs have a natural adhesive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Frogs have a natural adhesive.




I do not recall them having a climb speed, however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I do not recall them having a climb speed, however.




That doesn't mean they cant shimmy up a tree and jump from there.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> So will you be using a ladder to look through the 2nd-story window or glue yourself to the wall?



*shrug*  I figured I'd just hop, and sort of get a stop motion view of your bedroom.

[--|--]
[..|--]
[''|--]
[..|--]
[--|--]


----------



## Jdvn1

Horacio said:


> Wow catty Hive !



Rawr.



Reveille said:


> Her son has become quite a handful, she barely has any time to have a social life.



Wow, I missed a lot!



Blackrat said:


> Hah. That sounds pretty much like my Tir Talas, the flying mountain. It's inverted mountain that has a city on top and actual underground-city inside the mountain too. The other mage-cities are Tir Lanan that sails around on the back of a huge sea-turtle and Tir Sigl that just floats on a misty lake .



That's cool.



Lord Tirian said:


> All this stuff really makes me want to homebrew again, despite my love for Eberron.
> 
> Well, I'm probably forced to do this, as we have to wait for more Eberron goodness in 4E.
> 
> Ah, scratch that, I keep procrastinating by idly homebrewing!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I used to homebrew, too. I still have all the stuff I came up with, but I just don't have time to work on it anymore. 

I still have the website, too. My list of deities, the map, the countries...



Dog Moon said:


> I'm pretty sure our military is heavily based upon your clones, or else we wouldn't have much manpower.  There'd be like 8 of us....



Taking over the world takes more than eight people? This is a lot of work!



Dog Moon said:


> Good morning.  Looks like SOME people were busy last night while I slept.
> 
> Okay, I was starting to read through all that I had missed, but I think I stopped about 100 posts after I went to bed.  Couldn't read anymore.
> 
> Sadly, I need to force myself to go to bed earlier to get proper sleep, so I don't think I'll be up as late as everyone else.



I think last night was probably an exception for me. I need to get to bed earlier too.



Reveille said:


> Yeah, yeah....time zones and all that. Dog Moon lives in Texas.
> EDIT: I though it was Texas, not quite sure since his location is listed as The Dog's War Room.
> 
> Where *DO* you live Dog Moon?



I'm the one that lives in Texas!



hafrogman said:


> Interesting.  Come September, pay no mind to the frog peering in your bedroom window while you sleep.  It certainly won't be me, I won't be anywhere near the suburbs of Minneapolis.
> 
> *shifty eyes*



"Who's that snappily dressed frog outside?! Not Hafrogman? Aw well, guess I won't invite him in for cake."



Dog Moon said:


> So will you be using a ladder to look through the 2nd-story window or glue yourself to the wall?



I vote for glue. It's way funnier.



Reveille said:


> That doesn't mean they cant shimmy up a tree and jump from there.



Are you saying that frogs don't have a climb speed, but they _do_ have a shimmy speed?


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:


> I'm the one that lives in Texas!
> 
> ...
> 
> "Who's that snappily dressed frog outside?! Not Hafrogman? Aw well, guess I won't invite him in for cake."



See above for reason why snappily dressed frog outside your window actually WON'T be Hafrogman.  


Jdvn1 said:


> Are you saying that frogs don't have a climb speed, but they _do_ have a shimmy speed?



Indeed.  We can in fact shimmy shimmy shake shake with all of our might.  However, particularly one must beware of the dreaded Chocolate Frog of Hogswartian legend.  For they can in fact shimmy shimmy cocopuff.  A deadly attack if ever there was one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  We can in fact shimmy shimmy shake shake with all of our might.  However, particularly one must beware of the dreaded Chocolate Frog of Hogswartian legend.  For they can in fact shimmy shimmy cocopuff.  A deadly attack if ever there was one.




Oh my god, oh my god......too funny....can't stop laughing.....

_*Choke, cough, cough*_

Okay I'm better now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mmm, chocolate covered frog... (cocopuff shimmies are inneffective against Frog-eating Trolls)

PS: You guys have WAY too much time on your hands. Hiving, semi-not so secret secret societies, covers for said non-existent societies. I mean, do you sleep, or what?


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:


> See above for reason why snappily dressed frog outside your window actually WON'T be Hafrogman.



You don't like cake, or you can't be bribed? 


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.  We can in fact shimmy shimmy shake shake with all of our might.  However, particularly one must beware of the dreaded Chocolate Frog of Hogswartian legend.  For they can in fact shimmy shimmy cocopuff.  A deadly attack if ever there was one.




That kills me! I think I may expect a TPK if I encountered a Dreaded Chocolate Frog of Hogswartian Legend (DCFoHL?).



The_Warlock said:


> Mmm, chocolate covered frog... (cocopuff shimmies are inneffective against Frog-eating Trolls)
> 
> PS: You guys have WAY too much time on your hands. Hiving, semi-not so secret secret societies, covers for said non-existent societies. I mean, do you sleep, or what?



Yeah, that makes them mostly ineffective in the internet.

Do we do what now? Pshaw!


----------



## The_Warlock

I'd join up, but I don't have that much time...

But if you ever need some chipper-shredders to advance the Hive cause...Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow may be willing to donate to the cause...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Mmm, chocolate covered frog... (cocopuff shimmies are inneffective against Frog-eating Trolls)
> 
> PS: You guys have WAY too much time on your hands. Hiving, semi-not so secret secret societies, covers for said non-existent societies. I mean, do you sleep, or what?




We're using Jdvn1's clones to do most of the day to day work so we can post and plot.



The_Warlock said:


> I'd join up, but I don't have that much time...
> 
> But if you ever need some chipper-shredders to advance the Hive cause...Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow may be willing to donate to the cause...




Expecting us to outsource?


----------



## Jdvn1

The_Warlock said:


> I'd join up, but I don't have that much time...



How much time do you think you need? We just stop by here whenever we have time... and some have more time than others. 


			
				The_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if you ever need some chipper-shredders to advance the Hive cause...Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow may be willing to donate to the cause...



Donate? I'll take free donations!


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> PS: You guys have WAY too much time on your hands. Hiving, semi-not so secret secret societies, covers for said non-existent societies. I mean, do you sleep, or what?




Pfft. I stopped sleeping when I became a lich. That was about three centuries ago. Way overrated activity...


----------



## The_Warlock

I just sleep because I like it. Nobody bothers me, not even the voices.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Pfft. I stopped sleeping when I became a lich. That was about three centuries ago. Way overrated activity...



I expect to see informercial-style "Before" and "After" pics.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> I expect to see informercial-style "Before" and "After" pics.




Whoops sorry. First of all I used wrong word, meant to say three millenia. And second, I can try and find "before" picture but they weren't very accurate back then.

Ah here's one, I am the one in the middle. As you can clearly see, here we are just preparing for the lich-transformation ritual...


----------



## The_Warlock

Wait...you're Boris Karlof?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Pfft. I stopped sleeping when I became a lich. That was about three centuries ago. Way overrated activity...






Blackrat said:


> Whoops sorry. First of all I used wrong word, meant to say three millenia. And second, I can try and find "before" picture but they weren't very accurate back then.
> 
> Ah here's one, I am the one in the middle. As you can clearly see, here we are just preparing for the lich-transformation ritual...




I've seen a picture of you in the daylight. Nice try.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Whoops sorry. First of all I used wrong word, meant to say three millenia. And second, I can try and find "before" picture but they weren't very accurate back then.
> 
> Ah here's one, I am the one in the middle. As you can clearly see, here we are just preparing for the lich-transformation ritual...



Are they pouring ankhs on your head? Doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I've seen a picture of you in the daylight. Nice try.....




A lich. Not some sissy vampire . Besides, I wear this amulet of gentle repose at all times. I look as good as I did thousand years ago . I'm a handsome fella 



Jdvn1 said:


> Are they pouring ankhs on your head? Doesn't that hurt?




Aye. But the road to immortality is paved with pain. Mostly others' but a little bit of own too...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A lich. Not some sissy vampire . Besides, I wear this amulet of gentle repose at all times. I look as good as I did thousand years ago . I'm a handsome fella




Okay, it is time I came forth with the truth myself.... I was born again after my death 6 years ago. I was murdererd at the Arby's @ Scottsdale & Shea. Igave the coroner a heart attack when I awoke from my death. She's still alive though, thankfully she has no memory of the event. 

I am an Immortal, and I am not alone. For centuries, we have waited for the time of the Hive, when the stroke of the keyboard will release the power of the Posting. There can be only on hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay guyz, wutz up this foxhole?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Hay guyz, wutz up this foxhole?




Mebbe an air raid?

_*dives into the fox hole*_


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Mebbe an air raid?
> 
> _*dives into the fox hole*_




Or maybe it is the fall of ROME!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Or maybe it is the fall of ROME!




Hannibal ante portas!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Or maybe it is the fall of ROME!




Right....

Just like it s a bag of holding type I....


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> Hay guyz, wutz up this foxhole?



Hay Gal.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Hay Gal.




Hay Jaydeveeeenone!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I was murdererd at the Arby's @ Scottsdale & Shea.



I've never been to that Arby's.  Hmmm, I'll have to try it.

Oh, I suppose I should share my story.  As related by George Lass



			
				Dead Like Me said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, or more specifically at the dawn of time, god, lower case "g", was getting busy with creation, as the kids these days are saying. He gave Toad a clay jar and said, "Be careful with this. It's got death inside". Pleased as punch and oblivious to the fact that he was about to become god's fall guy on the whole death issue, Toad promised to guard the jar. Then one day Toad met Frog. "Let me hold the jar of death, or what ever you call it", Frog begged. With a nod to Nancy Reagan's pros of wisdom, Toad just said no. But Frog was determined, and after much whining Toad finally gave in. "You can hold it, but only for a second", he said. In his excitement, Frog began to hop around and juggle the death jar from one foot to the other. Frog was an . "Stop!" Toad cried out, but it was to late. Frog dropped the jar and it shattered to the ground. When it broke open, death got out, and ever since then all living things have to die. Makes you wonder how much better the world would be if frogs just stuck to hawking beer. So there you have it, the mystery of death finally revealed. We all die, some of us sooner then later.



So yeah, I sort of get the short end of the stick when it comes to my contributions to the world.  But by way of thanks for its release, Death hasn't coming looking for me yet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> Hay Jaydeveeeenone!



Wi nat spulling tings rit 2dai? 


hafrogman said:


> But by way of thanks for its release, Death hasn't coming looking for me yet.



I think that's because Death owes you a favor.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Wi nat spulling tings rit 2dai?




I did it for teh lulzers8tzes!!!111!!1


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I did it for teh lulzers8tzes!!!111!!1




 Have you taken your prozac today?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Have you taken your prozac today?




I not on any meds, I just like to touch the JDVN1 in THAT way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I once asked Jesus if I was going to live forever.  He said "si" then asked me when I was going to give him money for the bag of oranges I has just bought.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> I not on any meds, I just like to touch the JDVN1 in THAT way.



Gosh, I'm glad this is a private conversation. No one outside the Hive can read this, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:


> Gosh, I'm glad this is a private conversation. No one outside the Hive can read this, right?




I think just about anybody can stroll in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I think just about anybody can stroll in.




Question is, if they did, which page will they look at first?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Question is, if they did, which page will they look at first?




Most likely the last.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Gosh, I'm glad this is a private conversation. No one outside the Hive can read this, right?




Uh uh, no one can hear you and me baby.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Uh uh, no one can hear you and me baby.




*Breaks out the popcorn and sits comfortably in the recliner*


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> *Breaks out the popcorn and sits comfortably in the recliner*




You can't have that.  I already ate all the food in the Hive.


----------



## Horacio

* Takes a beer and sits comfortably in the recliner*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*tokes a cigar and sits comfortably in the recliner*


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Takes the recliner into the back room, hangs a sign on thedoor that reads "Do not Disturb" then closes the door*


----------



## Dog Moon

*turns the sign around to read 'Disturb', removes the door, gives funny look, and walks off with the door in hand*


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, since we were discussing Nightfall the other day, I thought I'd convey a message from him:



> Tell them Nightfall is gladden by the fact some/many in En World wish his return.
> And that I'm working off and on about revising/codifying the Scarred Lands.
> Oh and while I'm against 4th edition, I would never start edition war threads as they are completely pointless.



 I think he means "gladdened," but.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know there's a problem when no one has posted anything in the Hive for 5 hours.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> You know there's a problem when no one has posted anything in the Hive for 5 hours.



Hey, that's four hours and fifty-four minutes, mister!


----------



## megamania

Posted


Problem solved.




ps:  I remember going over 36 hours with no posts back in March / April



Dog Moon said:


> *turns the sign around to read 'Disturb', removes the door, gives funny look, and walks off with the door in hand*




"disturb" or "disturbed" ?   Many of we Hivers are not..... normal.   Some of our brains may even belong to Abby Normal  aka Ab-normal

anyone remember the movie-   its a classic.


----------



## Dog Moon

And apparently, after that initial break of "four hours and fifty-four minutes", we get 3 people posting within 3 minutes.  Weird.



megamania said:


> "disturb" or "disturbed" ?




I meant 'disturb' as in opposite of 'do not disturb'.


----------



## megamania

Multi quote function works weird.....


also if you post twice in a row it combins the two into one.    That is going to be sooooooo weird doing a story hour.....   curious....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Multi quote function works weird.....
> 
> 
> also if you post twice in a row it combins the two into one.    That is going to be sooooooo weird doing a story hour.....   curious....




Actually, there's a thread in meta discussing this and while it may remain for everyone else, they may remove this feature for the storyhour forum.

It occurs except for the following: you post 24 hours later, someone posts between your posts, and if you post an attachment in either post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... interesting..


----------



## Jdvn1

Hope things are going decently, Mega!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So.. what are the new max number of posts per thread?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> And apparently, after that initial break of "four hours and fifty-four minutes", we get 3 people posting within 3 minutes.  Weird.



Such is the Hive. Waxing and waning randomly with the natural ebb and flow of Time itself, only bound by Chaos and Order.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I meant 'disturb' as in opposite of 'do not disturb'.



But, which is more accurate? 



Relique du Madde said:


> So.. what are the new max number of posts per thread?



Max number of posts per thread is equal to the highest postcount of a poster on the thread.



When I was here, the "max" was a loose guideline, but I don't know how things have changed in ENW2.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> When I was here, the "max" was a loose guideline, but I don't know how things have changed in ENW2.




I'm wondering because I see that we're going to break the 1000 number in less then an 30 - 45 minutes (assuming the usual posting rate within the hive).


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> So.. what are the new max number of posts per thread?




I think someone should ask to see if we are able to continue long threads or if 1k is still the cutoff.



Jdvn1 said:


> Max number of posts per thread is equal to the highest postcount of a poster on the thread.





So like 20-something k then, eh?

Or just Crothian to post in here once.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm wondering because I see that we're going to break the 1000 number in less then an 30 - 45 minutes (assuming the usual posting rate within the hive).



Does that mean I have to stick around that long? I'm planning on leaving soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Does that mean I have to stick around that long? I'm planning on leaving soon.




Why WOULDN'T you want to stay around that long?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> Why WOULDN'T you want to stay around that long?



Because I have to wake up in like six or seven hours as it is?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> Because I have to wake up in like six or seven hours as it is?




I don't envy you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> Because I have to wake up in like six or seven hours as it is?




Pfft.  Not a good enough reason.  I have to be awake in 3.   



Okay, no, not really.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't envy you.



This would typically be an easy summer for me, as I wait for grad school, but I've been really busy!

Anyways, going now. G'night, all! Good to see everyone!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> This would typically be an easy summer for me, as I wait for grad school, but I've been really busy!
> 
> Anyways, going now. G'night, all! Good to see everyone!




Y'all come now, ya hear!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dum de dum.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dum de dum.




So I take it not much is happenin, eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So I take it not much is happenin, eh?




Yup.  Nothing much. pretty muich right now I'm reading random threads and debating on tossing in a Clint Eastood dvd into my computer.

Demolition Man  is funny....  I always loved Dis-topian settings like that especially once where the premise would fall apart if extended beyond the realm of one city/city-state an applied to a nation-state.


Heh heh auto merge rules


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I was reading random threads as well.  Eventually, I'll figure stuff out well enough so I can start working on my own homebrewed world.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I was reading random threads as well.  Eventually, I'll figure stuff out well enough so I can start working on my own homebrewed world.




I unfortunately would have to wait a while before I try to to convert over my old home brew due to the whole "High-magic" to 4e issue.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I unfortunately would have to wait a while before I try to to convert over my old home brew due to the whole "High-magic" to 4e issue.




Yeah, that could be a problem.  As for me, I never really completely detailed my homebrew, so it makes converting much easier.  However, since I never completely detailed it, it still means I have a lot of work to do, even ignoring editions completely.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, that could be a problem.  As for me, I never really completely detailed my homebrew, so it makes converting much easier.  However, since I never completely detailed it, it still means I have a lot of work to do, even ignoring editions completely.




All homebrews are like that.  When I was working with my old one I only really detailed the world's religion, drew a large map of the continent and then named several regions of it.  All other details were really fluid and detailed in the game or play by post stories (free form).

One thing which I find annoying is that even if I did write out my old homebrew much of it has become cliche within dnd as a result of the current edition as well as Eberron, not to mention the fact that some ideas were lifted from Final Fantasy VI*.

*My campaign world "began" back in 1994/1995.


----------



## Horacio

Morning Hive !

How are thing going this rainy morning? 
(yes, I feel the center of the world if it rains here, I guess it rains everywhere  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blaime it on the rain?


----------



## Dog Moon

Things are going okay in this dry, nighttime night.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:


> Things are going okay in this dry, nighttime night.




Rainy daytime morning, Dog Moon !

Sigh, corporate world is such a mess... People who should be working together to make the corporation advance and instead they have their petty agenda and push for their own advancement... Department against department, little boss against little boss... sigh...

Horacio, tired...


----------



## Dog Moon

Fortunately, I don't have to worry about any of that.  

Not that Administrative work is necessarily much better...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So.. what are the new max number of posts per thread?






Jdvn1 said:


> Such is the Hive. Waxing and waning randomly with the natural ebb and flow of Time itself, only bound by Chaos and Order.
> But, which is more accurate?
> 
> 
> Max number of posts per thread is equal to the highest postcount of a poster on the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was here, the "max" was a loose guideline, but I don't know how things have changed in ENW2.






Relique du Madde said:


> I'm wondering because I see that we're going to break the 1000 number in less then an 30 - 45 minutes (assuming the usual posting rate within the hive).






Dog Moon said:


> I think someone should ask to see if we are able to continue long threads or if 1k is still the cutoff.



There was a mention of this somewhere around the meta-forum. MM said that 1k limit is still on, since it was more of a server issue than database issue. So someone better have prepared Summon Hive again...


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey Horacio, you good with art programs in general or just making stick people?


----------



## Relique du Madde

oi..


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> oi..




boi..


----------



## Horacio

New thread already started, going there, people!


----------



## Blackrat

Hah! I was faster Relique. Here's the new thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=234007


----------



## Dog Moon

Neverrrrrrr!


----------

